# Challenge July 2013 - Pork



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Petals. Unsurpassable host!

_−Oh, for a month I'll be the King!_

_−¿The King?_

_− Certainly._

_−The King of what Kingdom?_

_−Not of a Kingdom._

_−Then, the King of what?_

_−The King of the Feast of Fools!_

* Pork*





  








pork head.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 29, 2013








Any single part of the pork, in any way you want to cook it, in any culinary cuisine. Grilled, roasted, spit roasted, broiled, braised, steamed, stir fried....Shoot some picks if you can. It helps. Above all: have fun!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Good one, Ordo!!!

And congratulations on winning the June challenge.

Here's the first entry:





  








pig and boat.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jun 29, 2013








I am cheating a bit here as this was done some time ago.

Next one will be in November, so too late for this challenge


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

> _−Oh, for a month I'll be the King!_
> 
> _−¿The King?_
> 
> ...


haha, bendito..





  








pork head.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 29, 2013








Good one. Love pork.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh, no!  Will we have to eat Miss Piggy?


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

siduri said:


> Oh, no! Will we have to eat Miss Piggy?


No, Miss Piggy will eat you. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I changed my avatar to the one I used a long time ago, just to get in the mood.

It's a representation of a few hobbies; pork, knives and something else, it's on the tip of my tongue, wait, almost, no, well, I'll get back to you when I find that third one...


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool!  I dallied about too long to get an entry in for pasta, I'll try not to make the same mistake this time.  I mentioned that if I ever got the chance to choose fennel is on the short list.  One other option was pork shoulder, more specific but still very versatile.

Now, what to do - maybe combine the last few challenges and do a pig liver ravioli ...

mjb.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh this will be fun....

So here is my first entry , something very tradition of my country.

*Feijoada de carne de porco*

In English: *Black bean and pork stew*

This is tradition accompanied with white rice and farofa ( a flakey side made of cornmeal or a potato based flour , some pork as well , sometimes carrots , raisins , and chicken hearts )

Its correct to let the beans and pork meat you will be using soak in water for 12-36 hours ( depends on the person , and recipe being used ) while changing the water various times through out the wait period.

Obviously i cheated a bit since i cant stay 36 hours in a restaurant with no shower , or TV XD

The beans soaked over night for around 15 hours.....

Made this by first cooking the beans in a pressure cooker till they are al dente ( usually still having a bite to them , but not too hard ) Once the beans have cooked ( usually takes 30 minutes , release pressure and add more water and some bay leaves to cook for another 15 minutes *start counting once the pressure cooker starts peeping *) separate them for later. Heat up oil and throw in some bacon till it was pretty well cooked. Let the fat cook down , remove the bacon and added in 50 grams pig ears cooked them down as well and threw in some pork sausage ( calabresa e linguiça ) let them cook down and threw in the cooked bacon once again , added in about 2 chopped onions to the mix , 5 crushes garlic cloves as well. Once everything has been cooked you add the black beans , if necessary add more water as well. Let them boil until everything is evenly cooked and a broth is thick. Salt to taste.

The pork ears usually allow the broth to get creamier if you will , because of the fat on them.

The end result is pretty good if i do say so myself.

Also do this when you have alot of spare time , and cook the meat in a large pot...... obviously XD

I have loved feijoada since i was a kid back in the U.S and ever since i came back to brazil i couldnt resist eating this.

Here in Brazil meat is important , so much that i stopped being a vegetarian after 5 years XD , but i still prefer veggies over meat any day.

SO HERES A PIC AFTER ALL THIS BLABBERING

*Feijoada de porco *_( served in a stone pot ) _





  








Feijoada.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jun 29, 2013


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

teamfat said:


> Now, what to do - maybe combine the last few challenges and do a pig liver ravioli ...


In gelatin.


----------



## timanator (Jun 24, 2013)

Kaique

What type of beans are you using in that dish?

Thanks.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Timanator said:


> Kaique
> 
> What type of beans are you using in that dish?
> 
> Thanks.


Black beans ( Black turtle bean ) for some people....

Pretty typical in latin american cuisine


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

This entry doesn't count because I made it a few years ago. (circa way before the new temperature guidelines for pork) but in the spirit of participating in this challenge I'd like to share this roast pork loin dish I made that was really good.

*Barbecue-rubbed pork loin with raisin mustard-chutney*

I actually got the recipe from cooking light magazine back when I was starting to become a health nut.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@Butzy: i just want to be there! What a great roasted pork.

@Kaike: a stupendous recipe. I eat Feijoada while working in Brazil some years ago. Home made feijoada is incomparable better that resto feijoada. Quite a nutritious dish from humble origins. Thanks for sharing the recipe.

@Pollo: that's amazing. How in hell did you get such heavenly crust?

Ok. My first entry. I bought this cut, from the neck (no bones) we call Bondiola. It seems to be the lower part of the neck, rich in fat and perfect for slow braising. This is about 1.5 kilos.





  








bS8FYzI.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 30, 2013








I S&Ped generously and braised it with a mix of mustard, honey, stout beer and balsamic. In fact it was a papillote and the oven was at about 150°C for 4 hours.. Once done, i cut slices and pan caramelized it with the remaining of the mix. The salad is Akusay.





  








YZFJAo5.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 30, 2013








Keep it going folks.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Now I have to get a pig's head... Well, this came right in time - Got a shoulder in the brine right now, ready to smoke today. Pictures later


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Actually, ordo, the neck steaks are great grilled.  I always shied away from them because they didn;t seem as nice as pork chops, but the butcher told me to taste them, and they were exceptional.  I pound a little black and pink peppercorns and some coriander seeds, with salt, and put on the grill (if i can get someone to light the coals, then the barbecue, but i'm hopeless at lighting fires.  If not, on one of those heavy pans with ridges.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Pork in a sauce "Cross & Blackwell"*

I have to mention that these pictures date from exactly a year ago. They are a variation on what ordo and Siduri just posted. We call these cuts "spiering koteletten" and I believe in French you have to ask for _échine de porc_. This is a 1 cm thick slice from that meat that is very popular around here too for its excellent taste and above all it is much more juicy than regular pork chops and... a lot cheaper. So this escalope is simply panfried.

I don't remember the name of the beans in english. We call them "snijbonen" which means litterally "beans to be cut", pointing at the preparation method; cut, blanche, then warm in butter in which you sweated an onion + s&p and nutmegg. BTW, pork and nutmegg is a delicious combo!

*The Cross and Blackwell sauce* is a classic served with pork and easy to make. In the same pan in which the meat is fried, sweat a shallot, deglaze the pan with a dash of white wine, let evaporate the alcohol, add a little stock (veal, chicken..), reduce, add cream, let thicken a little, add a generous spoonful of chunky tangy (no sweet & sour!) piccallily and let warm through.





  








snijbonen1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 30, 2013


__
3










  








snijbonen2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 30, 2013


----------



## wildchef (Jun 28, 2013)

Smoked first with dry rub, them grilled with sweet sauce.





  








IMG_20130616_144141.jpg




__
wildchef


__
Jun 30, 2013


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Ordo, I've never heard of pork en papillote. I've only used the method for fish, but it makes sense when you think about it, especially with pork.

Chris, your pork and sauce looks divine.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I guess it's time to take that pork belly out of the freezer.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@Chris: I guess they are named Flat Beans (though my English is not trustable at all). Great slice of pork you presented, and as always, enviable picks. That knife you have there is to die for.

@WildChef: I wonder how you guys get that rich, beautiful color on ribs. Nice.

_Tip about picks: if you see a little hand on a pick, you can click on it and see the bigger version._


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Pork. Well, that is Bavarian home turf..

Marinade cutlets with onions, herbs, dijon mustard and vinegar:





  








IMG_1042.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 30, 2013








Grill.





  








IMG_1048.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 30, 2013








And serve with salad fresh fom the garden and sauce charcutiere:





  








IMG_1049.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 30, 2013


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Also, while the BBQ is burning:

Pork shoulder. Brine with salt, nitrite and brown sugar:





  








IMG_1043.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 30, 2013








Prepare the rub - cayenne, white pepper, salt, allspice, sugar:





  








IMG_1044.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 30, 2013








Rub:





  








IMG_1047.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 30, 2013








And smoke over hickory:





  








IMG_1054.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 30, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Pollopicu*
> 
> *.....Barbecue-rubbed pork loin with raisin mustard-chutney...*


Pollo, any possibility to post that raisin-mustard chutney? I can imagine it's fantastic with pork.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

IMG_1056.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 30, 2013








And, done. Tasso ham, roughly...


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

ChrisBelgium said:


> Pollo, any possibility to post that raisin-mustard chutney? I can imagine it's fantastic with pork.


It is. The dry rub for the pork is pretty good too. Here's the recipe.

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/bar...n-with-raisin-mustard-chutney-10000001559192/


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Well i can see everyone here is dishing out their best.

Sucks for me cuz meat isnt my forte in the kitchen ( works sautee ) XD

But i can still give it a whirl....

*Pork medalions with a Demi*

Pan seared pork medalions with a quick rich and sweet demi , accompanied by a parsnip puree ( parsnips is called mandioquinha here ) and veggies ( carrots , green beans , and zuchini ) blanched and then quickly sauteed in honey , S&P to taste. The dish sold pretty well at the restaurant .





  








filet mignon com pure de mandioquinha e legumes.jp




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jun 30, 2013








Enjoy


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Pollo i loved your raisin mustard chutney i can only imagine its taste.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

oooh that looks good, KK.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Pollo i loved your raisin mustard chutney i can only imagine its taste.


Thank you.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I made a British Indian curry, the recipe asks for chicken fillet, but I made it with pork.

I made a fair number of adjustments. The original recipe (in Dutch) is here:http://forum.fok.nl/topic/1359313





  








madam jeanette.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 1, 2013












  








dried chili for powder.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 1, 2013












  








onions.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 1, 2013








Above are some of the ingredients (Chris, how do you manage to get pictures next to each other?).

The madame Jeanettes were chopped up.

The dried chili's were ground for chili pepper.

The other spices were cumin, coriander, fenugreek, garam masala and obviously (fresh) garlic and ginger

The onion, garlic and ginger were fried, the other spices were added as well as tomato paste and tomatoes

Below is the sauce





  








the sauce.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 1, 2013








While the sauce simmered, I browned the meat:





  








browning the meat.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 1, 2013








I cut the meat in thin slices, added them to the sauce and let it simmer for a couple of hours

Et voila:





  








end product.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 1, 2013








I ate it with rice and some yoghurt to the side (no picture unfortunately)


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

butzy said:


> ....(Chris, how do you manage to get pictures next to each other?)...


When your pictures are loaded, you can re-arrange them by hovering your cursor over them. The pointer will change into a cross, then click-and-hold the left mouse button to drag the image into the new position. If you wish you can add a little space between the pictures by moving the cursor with the keyboard arrows and hit the spacebar.

Nice but probably flaming hot dish you got there, Butzy!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Chris,

that's really useful to know - i hate the long lists of pictures and they're much more manageable when all together side by side.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I posted this dish together with a few more pictures and a short recipe discription, about a week ago, in the "What did you have for dinner" section; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/69652/what-did-you-have-for-dinner/1560#post_432667

*Pork filet in a mustard sauce with new vegetables*.

I find pork filet notoriously difficult to get exactly right. Underdone is no option, overdone and it gets dry and chewy. This one was first seared in a pan on all sides, then finished in the oven @ 180°C for 45 minutes.





  








VarkensfiletPrimeurs5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 23, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@Gene: 3 entries on a road. Thanks! I read Tasso ham is made from the shoulder butt. What does this mean?

@Kaike: home made demi? Look at that shininess.

@ Butzy: pork on fire! I Been used to Szechuan food, i simply love hot peppers.

@Chris: pan-oven pork steaks. Good idea. I will try it.

My entry today, already posted in Recipes some time ago.

*Rolled flank stead stuffed with bacon and figs.*





  








16631472.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 1, 2013








BTW: i hope we will not rise our cholesterol levels to hell (or paradise?) due to this new challenge. In any case, i herewith resign all legal responsibilities due to sudden heart attacks!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice Dish Ordo !

Don't worry , there is always the defibrillator , I know, it's just shocking info.

@ Chris and GM : love those sauces .


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

Oh my, Pollopicu, that Barbecue-rubbed pork loin with raisin mustard-chutney looks sensational!

WildChef those ribs look delicious.

Mmm mmm Ordo that looks tasty. What is an Akusay salad?

Chris, looks stunning too.

Gah I'm hungry!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Akusay: chinese cabagge.





  








chinese-cabbage.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 1, 2013








*Bacon sandwich*

Bacon, garlic, onions, mix of mustard and olive oil.





  








EP4EAMm.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 1, 2013








Make a papillote with the mustard on top. Oven for 30-40'.





  








meCpM5x.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 1, 2013








Make the sandwich. The jam is a home made hot spiced red peppers and guindillas jam. I will post the recipe soon.





  








Qf4WXSq.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 1, 2013


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

ordo said:


> @Gene: 3 entries on a road. Thanks! I read Tasso ham is made from the shoulder butt. What does this mean?


Direct that to one of the US butchery specialists - it is not always easy to translate between American and European cuts. As I understand it, the American cut is the upper part of the front leg up to and including the shoulder blade. I used what locally is sold as pork shoulder - same general part, usually bone-less, but skin-on. Well-marbled, good layer of fat beyond the skin, it is what we usually use in a Bavarian pig roast.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I love this thread.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

> @ Chris and GM : love those sauces .


Well, personally, I think a slightly sweet and mustardy sauce is the best thing that can happen to pork. That charcutiere - sauteed some shallots in butter, added some demerara sugar to caramelize, homemade demi, dijon mustard and home-pickled cornichons. Salt, pepper, done. When Ms. GM starts licking the plates, I know I have done it right


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Pork/ red pepper/ grilled spring onion/ toasted peanuts/ Hoisin sauce.





  








Pork_chili_hoisin0604_small_a.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 1, 2013








I should add my pot stickers since they were pork and shrimp...





  








potstickers_slaw1106_s.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 1, 2013


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@Chris, thanks for the info about the picture! And yes, that dish had a bite, but still very tasty. You know, you got some of those dishes that are hot, but you just can't stop eating....
@Jake, that looks like my kind of food!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

ordo said:


> Akusay: chinese cabagge.
> 
> *Bacon sandwich*
> 
> ...


Pure genius.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks KK. It was yummy.

@Jake: beautiful jiao zi, We have some in the freezer now i remember.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

eggs on toast.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 2, 2013







Eggs Benedict. ( I made these four things in past , a contribution )





  








French hammock terrine.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 2, 2013







Hamhock Terrine Made exactly this way : 








  








Luscious ribs.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 2, 2013







Pork ribs





  








Osso Bucco.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 2, 2013







Osso Bucco - red wine sauce


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Fantastic dishes, Petals.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Have 6 slabs of spare ribs going on the smoker for the 4th, but doubt I will have time for pictures.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful, beautiful Petals.

*Braised pork steak in pinapple syrup*





  








mBoVhV5.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 2, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

We just finished this dish. It's a slice of *pork filet breaded served with cauliflower in a Béchamel sauce*.

Take all fat from the slice of pork, cut horizontally in 2 but not entirely, fold open, put the meat in some cling film and pound it until flat. Cut some fresh sage, rosemary and parsley as fine as you can and mix in breadcrumbs. Beat an egg, put the meat in it, then in the breadcrumb/herb mixture. Fry on medium heat.

Cauliflower; detach florets, boil, make a Béchamel. Done and yum. (Nice alternative for using mucho expensive veal)





  








varkensvleesGepaneerd1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 2, 2013











  








varkensvleesGepaneerd2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 2, 2013


__
1


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Andouille, with some simplifications

5 pounds pork shoulder. Cube, season, mix and let stand overnight refrigerated. I'm using some pink cure in this mix which offers some perqs I'll discuss later. I also used a dry smoke seasoning since I wouldn't be smoking this batch.





  








2013-05-09 11.17.57.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013








Grind. Here I'm using the Kitchen Aid attachment to my stand mixer. Yes, I like orange things so there's a square orange bowl above and a round one here.





  








2013-05-09 14.05.15.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013











  








2013-05-09 14.20.23.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013








Test for seasoning by cooking a little bit. Adjust as needed. This was pretty spot on.





  








2013-05-09 14.08.59.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013








Beat with the paddle on your standing mixer. This activates the myosin in the meat to help it stick together. The nitrates and nitrates in pink curing salt also helps the binding by making the proteins 'stickier'. They denature a bit and stretch out providing more surface area to bind with. You'll likely have to do this in batches.





  








2013-05-09 14.33.35.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013








A comparison of beaten forcemeat and unbeaten forcemeat, beaten above.





  








2013-05-09 14.38.30.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013








Rather than stuffing into skins, I'll use some cling film to shape these. There are a few ways to do this. You could use a pastry bag and pipe out nice length of forcemeat. I usually just lay out about 3 feet of film, and start laying out some lumps of sausage on it. Then I'll fold over the plastic and form and stretch it into shape. This usually requires some un-rolling and re-rolling of the first layer of film. Work it until it's even and somewhat thinner than you want the final product. They plump up as you tie them off.





  








2013-05-09 15.38.14.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013











  








2013-05-09 15.41.01.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013








Make sure you leave some room at the ends for the sausage to move into as you tie off lengths of sausage from the center.





  








2013-05-09 15.43.05.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013








Roll it up firmly and start tying it from the center. Poke any visible air bubbles with a clean needle or pin. With this method of sausage, that's more cosmetic than a health concern. The sausage will shift towards the ends with each section you tie off.





  








2013-05-09 15.45.50.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013











  








2013-05-09 15.46.19.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013








Here it is. Not perfectly even links, but good enough for home use.





  








2013-05-09 16.14.58.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013








Set up a large pot for poaching. This is a 12 quart pot with about 8 quarts of water in it at a boil. Adding the sausage will knock the temp down quickly enough. And then I'll adjust the heat from there.





  








2013-05-09 16.28.04.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013











  








2013-05-09 16.28.32.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013








I set a plate on top to keep the sausage submerged to ensure they cooked evenly. Cook to 160 internal temperature.





  








2013-05-09 16.29.47.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013








Lift them out, cut them free. Discard the strings and cling film. There will be some liquid that seeped in to the wrap and some that rendered out. In any case, it's well flavored and you should consider keeping it for cooking other dishes. If's free andouille stock as it were.That's why I'm cutting them free on a rimmed baking sheet. Maybe use it in some rice, or beans, or a soup for example. They're not as pretty as a sausage in skin, but they're easy for most anyone to make.





  








2013-05-09 16.49.24.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013











  








2013-05-09 17.38.45.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013







,

Brown one up so everyone can have a sample of the goodness.





  








2013-05-09 17.45.21.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013











  








2013-05-09 17.48.23.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013








Also cut them the long way in 1/4 inch strips and use them in sandwiches. Yum





  








2013-05-11 11.46.29.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 2, 2013








This sausage freezes well.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

A brilliant idea phatch. Thanks for the detailed recipe and picks.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Well I have done this many times and I will try to post something new but here is one of my pork additions.





  








DSCF1213.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 17, 2010












  








DSCF1211.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 17, 2010


__
2











  








DSCF1217.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 17, 2010












  








DSCF1227.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 17, 2010












  








DSCF1240.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 17, 2010












  








DSCF1254.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 17, 2010












  








DSCF1258.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 17, 2010


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

What time are you serving? I'll be there.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@Nicko: oh, boy! I'm speechless. A heavenly view. Thanks.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I want those potatoes Nicko!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

We had some out of towners over yesterday so I took a fresh ham shank end and brined it over night. Let it air dry in the ice box then scored the skin and applied my rub. I set up my grill for indirect heat @ 225 then used cherry, apple and white oak for smoke. I let it go about 6 hrs basting it along the way with pan juice and pepsi throwback (the real stuff). After resting I sliced it for sandwiches along with a london broil and some kielbasi. It was all really, really good.





  








IMG_20130702_104617_zps943b24a3.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 3, 2013












  








IMG_20130702_183706_zpsab255f75.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 3, 2013


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Mike that looks beautiful I bet if fell off the bone!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Mike: ? Tell me you ate that with  slaw & potato and maybe a hot mustard ?

@ Nicko : What kind of mop sauce did you put on MissPiggy ? Did you use one ?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like this will be another very popular challenge.  On a pork related note, those of you on facebook may want to join a group called The Salt Cured Pig - some excellent charcuterie there!

mjb.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Friday ill be working with porks feet for an event relating to a beer company. 

Lets just see how that goes....


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicko, that beautiful pork...*gulp*

Mike, I could eat the shank raw, just like that with the rub.

Chris and Ordo, i don't even have to say anything because you both always post the most amazing pics and food.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

petalsandcoco said:


> @ Mike: ? Tell me you ate that with slaw & potato and maybe a hot mustard ?
> 
> @ Nicko : What kind of mop sauce did you put on MissPiggy ? Did you use one ?


Darlin' I made a medley of small red potatoes, jalapeno slices, 2 kinds of onion, red pepper, sweet corn, butter, salt and black and white pepper & parsley then covered it in foil and let it go on the grill till it was all good inside. I had some of this on my pork saanich and it was delicious. Had some on my beef saanich and was just as good. Damn I loves me some meat smoked on the grill - Yee Haah . . .


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Koukouvagia said:


> I want those potatoes Nicko!


No you don't, I was first but I forgot to post.

@ Nicko; what can I say, just mouthwatering

@ Phatch; I have to remember that method of sausage making, it can be done by anyone, sooooo clever! I see you named them also "andouille", which is in this case an american style andouille. The French andouille is quite different and has mostly offal in it.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Mike9 said:


> Darlin' I made a medley of small red potatoes, jalapeno slices, 2 kinds of onion, red pepper, sweet corn, butter, salt and black and white pepper & parsley then covered it in foil and let it go on the grill till it was all good inside. I had some of this on my pork saanich and it was delicious. Had some on my beef saanich and was just as good. Damn I loves me some meat smoked on the grill - Yee Haah . . .


 @ Mike: Well I do declare that what you have there is some good ol' fixins of just pure delight !

@ Chris: Did you say, " French andouille " ?

@ Phatch: nice technique

Made a pork roast this morning:





  








040.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 4, 2013







It could have had more fat on top.





  








042.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 4, 2013







Using a knife, slice a hole like an X and slice a wedge of garlic in, it might be tight so make sure you cut deep enough so that the garlic stays in.





  








048.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 4, 2013







Go ahead and stuff the garlic cloves in as many areas as you want.





  








049.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 4, 2013







Made a rub of 2 Tbls powdered sage, 2 Tbls Keen's dry mustard, 2 Tbls garlic powder, 2 Tbls salt. Mix together in a bowl and rubbed the seasoning all over.





  








053.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 4, 2013







350 F oven one hour then lower temp for a couple more hours.


----------



## rudy (Jun 23, 2013)

i posted a picture of my stuffed pork loin on a black bean puree with sauteed escarole and piqullo peppers.

stuffing- onions, peppers, celery, ground chorizo, diced granny smith apples and white wine with a hint of cold butter.





  








IMG_20130702_200934.jpg




__
rudy


__
Jul 4, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice addition to the challenge, Rudy, and welcome. I PP your pick a little bit.





  








LL_edited-1.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 4, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

petalsandcoco said:


> @ Chris: Did you say, " French andouille " ?


Yes I did, andouillette for an offal sausage would be more accurate. Thanks for letting me know, parfois je ne suis qu'un pauvre andouille.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

alors moi aussi /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif * petit chatouille *


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Great entries people.

@Chris breaded filet is what we call Milanesas, from the very well known _Cotoletta di maiale alla milanese_. An undisputed favorite in Argentina. I love the rustic finishing you got.

@Mike and Petals rubbed pork look fantastic. Smoked shoulder i can understand it gets moisty, but i would like to ask Petals how can she make that pork humid after such a long oven roasting.

If we talk about sausages here's a quick recipe, good also with leftovers.

*Pork blood sausage with rice and walnuts*

Blood sausage, walnuts, rice and parmesan.





  








WzpkxJr.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 4, 2013







Pre-heat the sausage (oven, pan, barbecue), peel of the skin, mix the filling in a pan with cooked rice and walnuts. Grate some cheese on top.





  








C8znxGh.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 4, 2013








Kind of a blood sausage risotto. Lots of possible variations. Cheers everybody.


----------



## rudy (Jun 23, 2013)

what does PP mean? i am new to this


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Rudy said:


> what does PP mean? i am new to this


Post Production. Just tweaked the pick a little bit to look better, Rudy, but if you don't like it just tell me and i will immediately delete it.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Great dishes.

@ Ordo: Here is the pork out of the oven





  








057.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 4, 2013







It was 5 1/2 - 6 pounds , after an hour on 350F it cooked low at 250F for 3 hours and retained most of its size and juices.





  








058.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 4, 2013







Plated with a drizzle of abricot coulis on a bed of apples slices.





  








064.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 4, 2013












  








067.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 4, 2013







But for me , the gold is here. Pork dippings . (pic to come) Does anyone else like drippings ?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

> Does anyone else like drippings ?


Are you kidding me!? Liquid gold. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

> Does anyone else like drippings ?


I do. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

The very soul is in the drippings!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Does this count as a pork submission? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

an unlikely 4th of July meal. Fried spam.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha! Nice dishes.. love the spam.. and ordo.. wow.. blood sausage! That's pretty impressive.

I am cross posting this from "what did you have for dinner" since I need to be participating in these challenges! I've been a slacker! Here was my pork butt, dry rubbed and smoked with hickory before and after.





  








bbq.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 3, 2013












  








pulledpork.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 5, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@Pollopicu: as the host, sheriff and terrible and unforgiving judge I'm on this challenge, I had to check your entry, cause I've never in my life had Spam, believe it or not. This is what I found:

*SPAM*

The verdict: entry admitted! It's pork, OMG, though you're a serious candidate for the 1rst. Prize as _The Laziest Cook in the 2013 Pork Challenge_.

No, wait: i'll be the winner of that prize:

*Bacon and eggs*





  








bgpc0w.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 5, 2013


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Spam is the shame of my life.

You can cook me a "lazy" meal any day of the week. I don't like egg yolks, but even I can appreciate the perfection of those eggs.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@eastshores: thanks for posting that beautiful pork butt. Looks so good.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow.. those eggs... those are some good quality eggs with the dark yolks! Oh and there's pork .. yea that looks pretty good too /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

One of my ideas is eggs benedict or bacon and eggs, but the pork will be cured at home, not store bought.  And I've got another pork dish in mind as well, we'll see how the month progresses.

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I cooked a ham yesterday,, glazed with marmelade, mustard and whiskey.
I served it with a salad of lettude, cherry tomatoes and olives, french fries, homemade bread and a variety of sauces (normal and curry mayonaise, calypso sauce, mustard and mint sauce)
BUT I forgot to make pictures :-(

Very nice entries in this thread and some great ideas for future projects.
I really like phatch sausage idea


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Drippings?? I would rather eat all the garlic still swimming in that jus, yes, I mean all of them. Don't they look deliciously soft and sweet? I love popping them out of their skin.

@ordo; blood sausage, one of my absolute favorite pork dishes! Let's call them "boudin noir" for the frightened people who never tasted such delicatesse. Do you call those "morcilla" in Argentina like in Spain?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@Chris: that's right. We call them Morcillas, tho we do not have the variety -and quality i may say- you can find in Spain. In many barbecues (_parrilladas_) it's a must. There's also _Morcilla Vasca_, with walnuts and raisings.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

butzy said:


> I cooked a ham yesterday,, glazed with marmelade, mustard and whiskey.
> I served it with a salad of lettude, cherry tomatoes and olives, french fries, homemade bread and a variety of sauces (normal and curry mayonaise, calypso sauce, mustard and mint sauce)
> BUT I forgot to make pictures :-(


@butzy: so you made a glazed ham with a terrific salad, french fries, home made bread and a variety of sauces and show no picks? Are you kidding us? You need to be punished. Now we expect at least 3 more entries in the pork challenge. With picks!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

First of all. Wow! That pork porn! Not a single dish here I would not fall upon like a hunger-crazed werewolf.... 

Second, it is weekend. And the weather is fine. So, it is naturally time to bbq something. With a fusion twist.

Turning up the pork to 11: Meet the players:





  








IMG_1059.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 5, 2013








We have some Italian lardo to the left, a rack of ibérico in the back and a home-smoked swabian-hallian bacon in the front. A meeting of three pigs, a summit on the highest level.

Now, I bard the rack with strips of the lardo, just through the centre to make it extra juicy and clear some paths for the marinade to penetrate:





  








IMG_1069.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 5, 2013








The bacon will appear on stage tomorrow. For now, the rack goes into a marinade of olive oil, sherry vinegar, thyme blossom honey, lemon thyme, lemon grass, garlic, ginger, sea salt, malabar pepper and calvados:





  








IMG_1074.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 5, 2013








Now it has deserved some peace and rests overnight. Tomorrow, the smoke shall rise...


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@Gene: Waiting eagerly for that BB.

Amazing you have some Italian lardo. Envy. Even if I should have to use my grand-grandmother marble tombstone, one day I'll make my own lardo.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Well i see everyone is sending out some nice pork dishes so here is mine.

*Stewed Pigs feet with Chickpeas *





  








porks feet 1 -2.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jul 6, 2013








Made a quick mirepiox . and let the carrots caramalize a bit.

Added in tomatoes and tomato extract.

Parsely , S&P , Cilantro , Garlic , Paprica ,

Added the pigs feet , and enough water to cover the top.

Let boil for 2 hours until cooked.

For the chickpeas , let them soak overnight. Then precook them in boiling water.

Then sautee in a big pan with onions , garlic , oil , parsely , and oregano , S&P taste.





  








Pigs feet 1 (2).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jul 6, 2013











  








Pigs feet 1 (3).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jul 6, 2013











  








Pigs feet 1 (4).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jul 6, 2013








Well here is the finished product. It cooked so well ,that the pieces deeper in the pot were falling off the bone.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

KK I grew up with this dish! pigs feet and chickpeas are so tasty. I remember sucking the juices in the knuckles of the pigs feet, so tasty. It actually crossed my mind to make this for the challenge. You beat me to it.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Pollopicu said:


> KK I grew up with this dish! pigs feet and chickpeas are so tasty. I remember sucking the juices in the knuckles of the pigs feet, so tasty. It actually crossed my mind to make this for the challenge. You beat me to it.


Thanks Pollo

Haha , it was fun , even though im a bigger fan of PIGS EARS xD.

Maybe ill attempt a Bobotie for my next dish.

Hope everyone else likes my feet too XD


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

> Hope everyone else likes my feet too


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

ordo said:


> @Gene: Waiting eagerly for that BB.
> 
> Amazing you have some Italian lardo. Envy. Even if I should have to use my grand-grandmother marble tombstone, one day I'll make my own lardo.


What is amazing is the connections you can get from a rural butcher in Lower Bumblefuck, Bavaria - mine imports some damn fine Italian charcuterie..


KaiqueKuisine said:


> Well i see everyone is sending out some nice pork dishes so here is mine.
> 
> *Stewed Pigs feet with Chickpeas *


Yes. Feet! Putting some on pre-order now, just in case! I am thinking about deboned and stuffed ones....


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@ ordo et all

quote: ": so you made a glazed ham with a terrific salad, french fries, home made bread and a variety of sauces and show no picks? Are you kidding us? You need to be punished. Now we expect at least 3 more entries in the pork challenge. With picks!"

I will take my punishment........ (still got more than enough time to post another couple of entries /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif)

I only made a picture when I put the roast into the pot to boil and then I got busy with all kind of other things and forgot.....

I will try to make a nice picture of the leftovers though

@ gene

That pork looks amazing, can't wait to see the finished product. Wish they could introduce smell to this forum /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

And here it smokes, basted with the marinade and more of the thyme honey:





  








IMG_1103.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 6, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Many times pork needs the right company on the plate to really shine. Like these large white beans that are often called "boerentenen" in dutch, meaning farmer's toes.

You may recognize the sausage, it's made in Holland where it is very popular and a wellknown specialty from my neighbouring country; "boerenrookworst" or farmer's smoked sausage. Can be eaten cold or warmed. Found many times in the company of sauerkraut, lentils and in "snert", the famous split pea soup from Holland.

I made a rustic tomato sauce to which I added the beans cooked for +2 hours, which were soaked first for 24 hours.

Tomato sauce; onion, garlic, chili flakes, tomatoes, thyme and savory, white vinegar. Savory is called bonenkruid (litterally: beanherb) in my country. It has been known since ages to temper the noisy afterburning effect after having eaten beans /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif.... you know.





  








boerentenenWorst1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 6, 2013











  








boerentenenWorst2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 6, 2013


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Aaand her we go:

The lesser players: Bacon, shallots and apple for the sauce:





  








IMG_1104.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 6, 2013








Sautee in butter:





  








IMG_1106.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 6, 2013








Add calvados:





  








IMG_1107.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 6, 2013








And, should you survive the conflagration..





  








IMG_1109.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 6, 2013








Add some home-made demi, reduce and take the pork off the grill to rest:





  








IMG_1120.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 6, 2013








And plate it:





  








IMG_1124.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 6, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Gene, keep it warm, I can be in Bavaria within the next few hours! Yummmmm!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

One slice left, Chris. You better hurry


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Joey, that dish looks fantastic!

Gene, last week ( at work) I made roast pork, with an apple cider cream sauce, and I used calvados as well. Your dish looks simply divine.


----------



## rudy (Jun 23, 2013)

ordo said:


> Post Production. Just tweaked the pick a little bit to look better, Rudy, but if you don't like it just tell me and i will immediately delete it.


Thank you 4 your help,looks better....


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Phatch - you're sausage method is terrific. I shall be using it. Actually, I'm inspired to create weird n wonderful concoctions I can use the same way...potential new thread eh? sausage creations.

Nicko - Your Hog roast looks incredible...How long did it take?


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Gene.. amazing job as usual. I feel incompetent with my submissions in this but were still in July 4th grill mode so here is my pork on pork action!





  








WP_20130706_001.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 6, 2013












  








WP_20130706_009.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 6, 2013


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd be happy to eat that.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Quick comments about the awesome entries.

@Kaike: that's a great trotters and chickpeas dish. It's a long time I don't have it, but I remember the nice texture it gets with all that collagen and the added density to the sauce when you smash some of the peas. We used to cook it with the Italian cotechino. A must for the next days. Thanks for bringing it here.

@Chris: as always, a succulent dish, presented in a 'casual' but elegant and careful way. I can just imagine the superb quality of that gorgeous sausage.

@Gene: that's a delicious carré you've made, something to learn about. The sauce is splendid. I guess Chris got the last slice, damned!

@eastshores, you're vicious person. Pork sausage rolled in bacon! Mouth watering sandwich. An anecdote: pork sausage is called _chorizo_ here. Bread is _pan_. So in Argentina that sandwich is called _choripan_.

I was kind of busy today, so I had a small portion of guo tie, home made by my wife. Classic sauce: soy sauce, vinegar, weijing, ginger, garlic, sesame oil, etc. Very simple to cook, a lot of work to do.





  








nIQSy2m.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 7, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

BTW: today i was in a marketplace of local products and saw this.

It makes sense. You make pork sausage, give it the form of a pork! A little respect, please.





  








tw02tYd.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 7, 2013


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Pork wrapped in pork?





  








WP_20130706_001.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 6, 2013








oh my...

You just up'd the ante.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Pork.jpg




__
minas6907


__
Jul 7, 2013








Heres my offering, simple carnitas.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Stunning entries all and it makes me hungry just looking at the pics!

@Chris, you mentioned snert (erwtensoep, pea soup). I was going to add it as an entry here. Do you thinkt that would count considering the amount of pork in the soup?

Anyway, I made larb yesterday, a Thai mince dish which I modified a bit to fit in with the ingredients I had available.

The mince was made from left over pork shoulder and fried with a home made green chili paste





  








pork mince and green chili.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 7, 2013








I took it of the fire and while still hot added left over mint sauce (I don't have enough mint in the garden and I hate throwing stuff away anyway), finely chopped lemongrass (I now have small pieces of lemongrass all over my kitchen as these things are really jumpy), frozen coriander leaves (waiting for my new harvest), finely sliced lime leaves and fish sauce





  








mint sauce.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 7, 2013











  








finely chopped lemongrass.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 7, 2013











  








coriander.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 7, 2013








Then I set out to toast some glutinous rice. I used ketan rice, toasted it till light brown, which took a lot longer than I thought it would, and ground it in a coffee grinder.

I use the coffee grinder for spices only, so I had to give it a bit of a clean before grinding the rice as otherwise it would have tasted of corinander, cumin etc





  








ketan rice.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 7, 2013











  








toasted rice.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 7, 2013








After this it was time for the garnishes:

Chives, shredded lime leaves a bi of mint and some red chili for colour (I only used the bigger ones and deseeded them)

The toasted rice is in the glass jar in the background





  








garnish.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 7, 2013








And below is the end result





  








larb.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 7, 2013








I served the larb at room temperature.

It is especially nice rolled inside some lettuce leaf.

There were 3 of us and we also had Thai red beef-bamboo curry, green chicken curry and jasmine rice


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Pollopicu said:


> Joey, that dish looks fantastic!
> 
> Gene, last week ( at work) I made roast pork, with an apple cider cream sauce, and I used calvados as well. Your dish looks simply divine.


Thank you! I think pork, apple and some sugar or honey to caramelize is one of the best combinations ever!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:


> Chris, you mentioned snert (erwtensoep, pea soup). I was going to add it as an entry here. Do you thinkt that would count considering the amount of pork in the soup?


Why not? It's a very nice dish and everyone likes it.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Some pork, some prawns:





  








IMG_1141.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 7, 2013








Some spices and aromatics for the paste:





  








IMG_1139.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 7, 2013








And´, finally a red pork and prawn curry with noodles:





  








IMG_1144.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 7, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

GM: All those cool pics but this little bowl of heaven here....well I think Ludwig Van Beethoven said it best:

_" Only the pure in heart can make a good soup_. "

Can you imagine a soup challenge ?

@ Butzy and Shores : Verrrrrry Nice

@ Ordo: You better tell that wonderful woman of yours that she did a _FINE_ job in making those. (my fav flavors)

@ Chris: I'm sorry but he gave me the pork chop ! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

I know I'm biased, but Nicko's roasted whole pig is a sight to behold. He has now prepared so many pigs (and lamb) on the spit that he is an expert. Stuffing it with Greek spices and basting it all day long, it is a labor of love. The pork dripping on the potatoes - genius. This dish is hard to beat!


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Sit-n-Fry Twice Cooked Pork with Bitter Greens and Sweet Veggies.

This makes a great 'stir-fry' for those that don't have woks and big burners. The key is to add to the pan, stir and then let it sit... don't touch it, let the heat do it's thing.

(click on the pics for larger versions)

Mise 1 - Mustard greens, beet and turnip tops, swiss chard tops and scallion tops.





  








DSCN1461 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








Mise 2 and 3 with daughters pink gorilla.





  








DSCN1469 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








Mise 2 - garlic clove, swiss chard stems, diced bell peppers, scallion whites, carrots, red onion.





  








DSCN1471 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








Mise 3 - Kecap Manis, Black Vinegar, Chinese Wine, Soy Sauce, Fish Sauce, Left over Dimsum Dipping Sauce (dark soy, chili oil, ginger, sesame oil, corn syrup, rice wine vinegar.. and some other stuff?)





  








DSCN1474 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








Mise 4 - sliced pork sirloin marinated in 2tsp baking soda and 2 cups water for 20 minutes, rinsed and drained well and patted dry.





  








DSCN1494 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








Try to get the most marbled and fatty pork you can. Piece size doesn't really matter for this method.





  








DSCN1502 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








Well chilled and seasoned with salt, white pepper and a mild curry powder (lightly) let rest for at least 40 minutes so salt can penetrate meat.





  








DSCN1503 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








Transfer meat to a bowl and coat with cornstarch, chinese cooking wine and soy sauce.





  








DSCN1510 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








I don't have any measurements but it should look like this.





  








DSCN1513 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








One pot for shallow frying - one large pan for sit-frying (western stir-frying)





  








DSCN1516 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








Heat a couple of cups of oil in the pot, higher sides are better to contain mess. You should have 3/8 to 1/2" inch of oil.





  








DSCN1531 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








Get it hot and add the first batch, put them in and leave them be until you see the color change from the top (first pic) then flip them (second pic) and then transfer to an inverted rack on a sheet tray lined with paper towels. The inverted rack allows more oil to be wicked away. Repeat until all batches are done.





  








DSCN1549 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013











  








DSCN1535 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013











  








DSCN1541 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








Take any larger pieces and add them back to the bowl and stir them around with rice flour and a splash of soy sauce. They will look like this, and fry up super crispy and dark. They are the ones at the front of the rack.





  








DSCN1553 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013











  








DSCN1565 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013











  








DSCN1566 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








Start with the carrots, you need to get them really sweet and caramelized. I put the ginger, garlic and chili on top of the carrots so they don't burn at first. Don't bother to stir them... this is a Sit-Fry not a Stir-Fry method.





  








DSCN1570 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








Add the onions next, stir and then let it sit.





  








DSCN1579 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








Add the peppers and chard stems, stir and let it sit. Notice all the really dark bits, that is your imitation wok-hei ! Add your stir fry seasonings and the cooked pork back to the pan and heat quickly to a boil to thicken.





  








DSCN1587 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








Missed the picture on this step - will update next time I make it. Drain oil from the shallow frying pot, leave the fond and put back any little loose browned bits. Put all your cut greens in this pot, pour the Sit-Fry over top of the greens. Stir it all a couple of turns, cover and remove from heat - I put it in the oven as it's out of the way for a 2-3 minutes while you chop your garnishes.

Prepare your garnishes, here is an overload of herbs. Cilantro, Parsley, Ginger Mint, Spearmint, Thai Basil, Genovese Basil, Variegated Basil and a bit of tarragon that I cut by accident. Fried shallots, crushed honey roasted peanuts and chili-peppers with lime juice and sugar are great substitutions.





  








DSCN1589 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013


__
1







The rice is a combination 1/2 cup Thai Sweet Rice (sticky), 1/2 cup Fresh Thai Jasmine Rice and 2 cups Aged Basmatti, with a touch of salt and a few drops of sesame oil. It comes out as fragrant and nutty little clumps of rice. It is quite a unique mix - not sticky at all as the sticky rice has coated itself with the basmatti and jasmine grains. The jasmine has a bit of tooth and the basmatti is still dry.





  








DSCN1484 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013











  








DSCN1488 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








Quick shots of a couple of plates - as we usually eat communal style but no-one wanted their picture taken... chickens.





  








DSCN1609 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013











  








DSCN1620 (Medium).JPG




__
michaelga


__
Jul 8, 2013








As the greens can be quite bitter I serve it with an extra sweetened soy-sauce on the side for those who don't like bitter greens. Some sesame seeds and chili sauce also.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Michael: I enjoyed your pork prep & pics of your mise (s) . That is one dish with lots of flavor , nice going there !


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Great entries. Beautiful photos.

I'm very curious about Butzy's ground rice, a technique used when making _Fen Zheng Rou_ (rice; steam; meat) a recipe i'll post next, already posted in Recipes some months ago.

Michael's _Hui Guo Rou_ (meat returned to pot, known as double cooked meat) shows a complex and multifaceted variation of the original Szechuan recipe. Impressive collection of sauces you have there Michael. Many thanks for the extensive and detailed tutorial.

Also thanks to Gene's super noodles.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Fen Zhen Ruo*

Literally: rice, steam, meat.

Clean all connective tissues of a tenderloin.





  








cerdo1res.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 8, 2013








Slice thin against the fibers





  








cerdo2res.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 8, 2013








Put in a bowl. Add 1 Tb spoon Dou Pan Jian.





  








cerdo4res.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 8, 2013








And:

1 Tb spoon light soy sauce.

Milled black pepper to taste.

1/2 Tb spoon of sugar (or Aji No Moto if you consume it; I do).

1Tb spoon of vegetal oil.

Drops of sesame oil.

Hand mix well with the tenderloin slices and let it marinate in the fridge for a couple of hours.





  








cerdo6res.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 8, 2013








Mix the marinated tenderloin slices with ground toasted rice (you can use bread crumbs) until each slice is covered.





  








cerdo9res.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 8, 2013








Place salted potato 1" cubes in the bottom of a steamer. I added some cayenne pepper.





  








cerdo8res.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 8, 2013








Tenderloin slices up loosely. Make some funnels with a chopstick. Steam.





  








cerdo10res.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 8, 2013








Cook until potatoes are soft. You can use any type of meat.





  








Ze6QaYX.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 8, 2013








A different, surprising texture and taste. Cheers!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Michael and Ordo: that's all my type of food. Looks delicious!

Ordo: what is Dou pan jian?

The ground rice worked like a dream and gave a nice texture to the dish as well as binding it somewhat. I had never done it before, so just followed the recipe from one of my Thai books. Luckily I had some sticky rice lying around (an Indonesian brand, but don't know if that makes any difference).

Talking Thai food: I just received my copy of David Thompson's "Thai Food", so lots of cooking and experimenting in the pipeline

Me, I love those challenges /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful Asian stuff now!

@butzy, if I may answer for Ordo here - it is a fermented bean paste, part soy, part broad beans, often with chilis.

@Michael: What in the thousand names of God is that rice cooker? That thing looks like it could moonlight as a guidance computer for the next spaceflight to Mars, should it ever get bored of just cooking rice 

Well, then, I started a new batch of bacon today:





  








IMG_1148.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 8, 2013








Curing mixture of salt, nitrite and demerara sugar, crushed black pepper with some juniper berries thrown in for good measure, roughly chopped garlic, thyme, rosemary and fresh bay leaves. And of course a slab of pork belly.





  








IMG_1149.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 8, 2013








Rubbed the belly in all the cure, spices and aromatics within a ziplock bag - now it gets to cure for a couple of days in the fridge until firm and red enough. Then, the smoke shall rise.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

butzy said:


> Talking Thai food: I just received my copy of David Thompson's "Thai Food", so lots of cooking and experimenting in the pipeline
> 
> Me, I love those challenges /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


Just overlooked that. Man, you are in for a ride.... Thompson is glorious! The noodles I posted above were roughly based on a red curry from his book, obviously adapted to noodle soup, but with great results 

I need his street food book now...


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@Butzy:

Doubanjian is a fermented broad bean chili paste from Szechuan, China:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doubanjiang

Good Doubanjiag is difficult to replace.


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

import from phone June 2013 2139.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jul 3, 2013








Slow cooked smoked Pork Jowl


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

import from phone June 2013 2207.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jul 3, 2013








Maple Cured, cherry wood "McGyver" smoked Bacon


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

import from phone June 2013 1610.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jun 29, 2013








ah.................... PORCHETTA!


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

GeneMachine said:


> Just overlooked that. Man, you are in for a ride.... Thompson is glorious! The noodles I posted above were roughly based on a red curry from his book, obviously adapted to noodle soup, but with great results
> 
> I need his street food book now...


I've heard Thompson's street food book is more photography than recipes. Thompson was my first Thai book, but If you are interested in that kind of cooking, I have a suggestion to add to your collection :


I've also found it to be quite good. It covers southeast asia, not just Thailand. The duo also have another book called "Mangoes and Curry Leaves" - which makes a great companion. They have a bunch of others as well but I've not seen them.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

EverydayGourmet said:


> import from phone June 2013 2207.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is right up my alley.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

jake t buds said:


> I've heard Thompson's street food book is more photography than recipes. Thompson was my first Thai book, but If you are interested in that kind of cooking, I have a suggestion to add to your collection :
> 
> 
> I've also found it to be quite good. It covers southeast asia, not just Thailand. The duo also have another book called "Mangoes and Curry Leaves" - which makes a great companion. They have a bunch of others as well but I've not seen them.


Thanks! I definitely have to add that to my shopping list!


----------



## chefmannydlm (Jun 22, 2013)

First time replying to a challenge so here goes. This is something I made when I was working the carving station of my current job. Oh and I changed my avatar to reflect my love of pork. I dig the pig.





  








IMAG0088.jpg




__
chefmannydlm


__
Jul 8, 2013












  








IMAG0089.jpg




__
chefmannydlm


__
Jul 8, 2013


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Manny, your dish looks very tasty. I LOVE salami, so a pork should stuffed with salami is aok with me.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@ Gene: I have the "Thai street food" book by Thompson. It is a lot bigger in size than "Thai Food", actually more the size of a coffee table book.

There are a lot of photographs in it like Jake mentioned, but also a lot of very very nice dishes.

I have been eying (is that a word?) hot sour salty sweet. Maybe one day.....

@ everydaygourmet & manny: AWESOME !!!!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Pork cheeks with root vegetables*. This dish dates from februari this year, a real wintery dish for which I'm looking for a summery version. Any ideas always wellcome!

You need to clean them up first; remove all remaining sinew is very important; it stays tough. Basically this preparation is like many other stews; sweat onion and garlic, sear meat, add red wine and aromatics including the root veggies and simmer until perfectly done. You can see I added a slice of gingerbread for flavor but also for thickening. Served with a mix of potato and Brussels sprouts and bacon. One of my all time favorite dishes. For a more posh version; take all meat out of the sauce and sieve first.

I had another version in a bistro in North France last summer; also a stew but they used Belgian cinnamon cookies as a main flavor. The cookies (and paste!) are sold in Europe under the name Lotus and in the US as Biscoff.





  








varkensWangetjes1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 9, 2013


__
2










  








varkensWangetjes2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 9, 2013











  








varkensWangetjes3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 9, 2013












  








varkensWangetjes4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 9, 2013











  








varkensWangetjes5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 9, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Three great entries by EverydayGourmet who presented the first _Porchetta _in the challenge i guess.

Also, for a first time, impressive dish ChefManny. Is that the price in dollars? Seems cheap for such a delicious plate.

About Chris stew, i remember it. Looks perfect and velvety. The addition of that slice of bread is great.

You may like looking at this fragile lady butchering a pork with skilled efficiency.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Chris: Soul food. Would "pain d'épice" work just as good or not ?

I made spring rolls. It was almost painful. As soon as the wrappers came out of the water they would shrivel up. When the package tells you 10 - 15 seconds, its a lie !





  








029.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 9, 2013







Shrimp, shaved pork, carrots, red & yellow peppers, and a chiffonade of mint and coriander





  








034.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 9, 2013







Spring roll wrappers / Vietnamese Rice pancakes for spring rolls, and a bowl of cooked rice noodles.





  








064.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 9, 2013







Place one sheet of wrapper in warm warm water for 5-8 seconds. Place on board and fill with ingredients, layering your flavors.





  








066.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 9, 2013







Roll one side over completely and tuck in tight , you will see that it stretches alot.





  








069.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 9, 2013







Then pull sides over on each corner.





  








070.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 9, 2013







Then continue to roll wrapper until closed.





  








076.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 9, 2013







If for some reason it rips, don't worry, simply take another wrapper and place roll on top and re-roll. I have not made these in a long time.





  








105.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 9, 2013







Plated. I had put garlic chilli sauce on top and sweet ginger sauce & dotted it up with soya. If you wish to get super fancy with these you can place an edible flower inside, as the papers are very transparent.

@ Ordo: cool video's.


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

@ChrisBelgium - when you refer to Belgian cinnamon cookies, do you mean speculoos?  We had those in Belgium and they are sooo good.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Today July 9th is Independence Day here in Argentina, and btw, please forgive my distraction about the 4th of July. My late congratulations.

A tipical dish for this ocassion is _Locro_ a widespread stew in many countries in South América. So i got some pieces of pork: slice of ham, chorizo candelario, beef, sausage, a piece of the bone of a prosciuto. I'm not having time to document the process tho, cause i'v been invited to lunch with some friends. But will post picks of the final dish.





  








lcgRp77.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 9, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

petalsandcoco said:


> @ Chris: Soul food. Would "pain d'épice" work just as good or not ?


It is pain d'épices! I named it gingerbread but it's indeed none other than pain d'épices.

Love your divine and fresh looking spring rolls!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

ColleenS said:


> @ChrisBelgium - when you refer to Belgian cinnamon cookies, do you mean speculoos? We had those in Belgium and they are sooo good.


Absolutely, Colleen, speculoos it is. You can find the same speculoos in the US under the name Biscoff.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> 105.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petals that plating is fantastic. We do spring roll apps at work and I might borrow your presentation idea sometime if you have no objections. Not quite sure how to work them into catering, but it is too good to pass up. Absolutely beautiful and clever. Kudos!!!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the videos, Ordo. pretty fascinating.

Pretty plating as always, Petals.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Exquisite plating Petals. A work of art.


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

@Chris, thanks for the tip about the name of the cookie!  

Petals, your presentation is stunning of those spring rolls. So appetizing and lovely to look at.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Locro*

An Andes stew, made (in this case) with pork meat, sausage, chorizo colorado, white corn, beans, legumes, mirepoix and a whole pumpkin. On top the tipical sauce: garlic, spring onions, dried pepper, pimentón and S&P.





  








UsqRcke.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 10, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Ordo : The flavor profile of that sounds fantastic , and the pic looks amazing. Pumkins are not in season for another few months here. I would imagine that butternut squash would be another contender is one did not have pumpkin.


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank youall for the kind words,

The Porchetta reveal................





  








import from phone June 2013 1619.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jun 29, 2013


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

and the McGyver bacon reveal,





  








import from phone June 2013 2221.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jul 3, 2013








btw the McGyver reference is to a local challenge to build and use a smoker out of what you had on hand. Used a case wine box, a coffee can, trellis parts and a disposable grill grate, to much fun.


----------



## hpross (Feb 5, 2013)

So here is my plate. Gloucestershire roast rack, pomme souffle, morels and garden veg with chives, pork jus.





  








photo.JPG




__
hpross


__
Jul 10, 2013


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful presentation, Hpross.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Another entry for #teamspam!

Rolled Spam Musubi





  








2013-07-10 18.25.28.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 11, 2013


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Damn, why didn't think of that! I am a musubi groupie to the Nth degree. Good entry. Whoo-hoo!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I love that someone else posted spam. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

@ Petals - thanks a bunch, when eaten with chop-sticks it's a veritable flavour bonanza. Each piece you eat has a very different flavour but are all tied together with the same sauce and herbs. Eaten with a big fork or spoon like some of my loutish siblings takes away some of the experience of the dish.

@ Ordo - I didn't dare to use the original name as it's quite a fusion and I didn't want to start a flame war. Personally I would prefer to do something a bit closer to the original but there aren't many spice lovers in the family. You should see my collection of soy-sauces, there are so many flavours and nuances!

@ Butzy - Glad you like, I have another lined up for this weekend that you'll love. It's great to not work Sundays anymore!

@ GeneMachine - I love that machine, it's so smart that I can't even explain how it works! It's a perpetual challenge between me and the machine - so far it's winning - no matter what I throw in with the rice it comes out perfect. The only thing that is a bit daunting is that you never know how long it will take to cook the rice, but it holds cooked rice so well I just start the rice before I do anything else.

@ EverydayGourmet - nice bacon and an improvised rig to boot! Good work.

@ ChefMannyDLM - you're either missing a 1 in front of the price on the stations card, or that is a really old photo! 

@ Ordo - that isn't a fragile lady look at her eyes... Looks pretty darn serious and capable to me!

@ Petals - following the directions on any packaged food has always been my bane... seriously do they never actually cook anything with their own food? How could they not know? Gah!

Beautiful rolls and great plates! One thing I quite often do is to use double wrappers on all the rolls AND omit the rice noodles but substitute salad greens and sweet pickled daikon or thinly sliced re-hydrated mushrooms (gives that slippery feel) to bulk them out. (anything with flavour really) Less starch and much better for the waistline and just as tasty.

For alternate sauces I love peanut satay sauce (thinned with a little OJ) and Hoisin based sauces also. LOL which probably blows the entire 'omit' the starch suggestion to bits as they are very high-calorie! 

No wonder why I'm on the heavy side!

ps - I really love spring/summer rolls thus all the recommendations, nothing wrong with yours at all, I just love to share and learn.


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Ohh ahh... love that spit grille. It's perfect!


----------



## hpross (Feb 5, 2013)

Had the day off yesterday made some pork bun raviolli (char siu bao), which is my favorite gameday snack - just steam from frozen and snack away.





  








photo 1.JPG




__
hpross


__
Jul 11, 2013








Some hanging loins cooking hot in the oven basted with 5 spice / blackbean mopping sauce.





  








photo 2.JPG




__
hpross


__
Jul 11, 2013








Loins then get cubed, mixed with some hoisin, sriracha and pork jus. Then placed into wrappers using a ravioli press. Steamed in a bamboo steamer till fluffy and delicious.


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

HPross I LOVE char siu bao! I bet they tasted amazing.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Michael:

_"Beautiful rolls and great plates! One thing I quite often do is to use double wrappers on all the rolls AND omit the rice noodles but substitute salad greens and sweet pickled daikon or thinly sliced re-hydrated mushrooms (gives that slippery feel) to bulk them out. (anything with flavour really) Less starch and much better for the waistline and just as tasty._

_For alternate sauces I love peanut satay sauce (thinned with a little OJ) and Hoisin based sauces also. LOL which probably blows the entire 'omit' the starch suggestion to bits as they are very high-calorie!  "_

I was going to put bean sprouts in them but alas when I went to use them, they were not as perky as I had hoped them to be.

They are a finicky vegetable to keep fresh.

I like the mushroom idea, never thought of that and definitely the peanut sauce (served with crushed nuts- _pour le look ) _

_@_ HP: I am a fan of char siu bao as well. You posted some great food pics, awesome ! Thanks for the idea of hanging the pork loins like that, what a great idea.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful pork buns - When I lived in NYC there were a couple of places that had the best roast pork buns.  One was a coffee shop on Green St. - they also had the best shumai.  The other was on Eldridge south of Canal - just a great hole in the wall bakery.  I need to make some now - thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> Beautiful pork buns - When I lived in NYC there were a couple of places that had the best roast pork buns. One was a coffee shop on Green St. - they also had the best shumai. The other was on Eldridge south of Canal - just a great hole in the wall bakery. I need to make some now - thanks for the inspiration.


Oh I wish I had known that. I went to NY recently, I'd love to have sampled them.

Next time..

Can anyone point me in the direction of a recipe for them please?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@HPross: agree with petals: great idea to hang the pork as well as other meats too. Must have been some delicious Char Siu Bao. Thanks also for the Gloucestershire roast rack, pretty impressive dish.

@Michel: i will be posting an original Hui Guo Rou recipe in the next days.


----------



## culinairezaken (Jul 11, 2013)

My take on porchetta with lost of fennel, garlic, Thyme and some chilli!


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

CulinaireZaken said:


> My take on porchetta with lost of fennel, garlic, Thyme and some chilli!


Ooh you are making me so hungry!

That looks fab. I bet it tastes delicious.


----------



## culinairezaken (Jul 11, 2013)

Don't know how it tasted, there where no leftovers.... ;-)


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow. Thats a lot of porchetta! How many people did you feed?

Thanks for you contribution.


----------



## hpross (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks guys!

this feed has contributed at least an inch to my waist. now where can i find some decent porchetta around london. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## culinairezaken (Jul 11, 2013)

ordo said:


> Wow. Thats a lot of porchetta! How many people did you feed?
> 
> Thanks for you contribution.


That was only one component, with the chickenthighs and cedarplanked salmon it was in Total for 150 persons...


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

@ Petals

For sprouts I bought a small salad spinner - I wash them well and then spin them dry - leave a tiny bit of clean water in the bottom.

This keeps the sprouts moist but not in contact with the water. 

Then put the whole container in the fridge, to get the lid well sealed I put some plastic wrap over the bowl and put the lid back on.

Usually gets me 4-5 days out of them.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Great tip Michael, thanks for sharing that . 
They are one of those veggies I won't buy unless I have recipe requiring them . They are great in salads though as they add a good crunch.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Pork ribs*

Rubbed with doubanjiang, soy sauce, thyme and S&P.

In the bowl a lot of fried garlic.





  








mmfn0x.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 12, 2013


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

So many fabulous entries.

It makes my own attempts just OK.

But I am learning....

It was pretty cold last night, so I lit my baby bbg (bb-bbq?)

I marinated some pieces of belly pork, wrapped an onion and a couple of potatoes in aluminium foil and threw it all on the bb-bbq





  








belly pork.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 12, 2013











  








potato and onion.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 12, 2013








the raw ingredients





  








the marinade ingredient.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 12, 2013











  








pounded dry ingredients.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 12, 2013











  








the marinade.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 12, 2013








Marinade ingredients and making the marinade





  








marinating.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 12, 2013








marinating





  








waiting for the braai to get ready.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 12, 2013








waiting for the bb-bbq to get ready





  








meat on braai.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 12, 2013








waiting for food





  








ready meat onion potato.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 12, 2013











  








dinner is ready.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 12, 2013








The end result (sorry for the crappy pictures here, but there was nothing wrong with the taste)


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Ordo, I just can't tell enough how much I like your last pictures of both the locro and the pork ribs. Such enjoyable artwork.

And all of you make me so hungry; @ CulinairePieter and Butzy, het is hier pas 16 uur en nog veel te vroeg om nu al te eten.


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

ordo said:


> *Pork ribs*
> 
> Rubbed with doubanjiang, soy sauce, thyme and S&P.
> 
> ...


WOW that looks stunning! My mouth is watering.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Tonight I'm making pork tenderloin. It's marinating in garlic, oregano, bay leaf, lime, rosemary, crushed black peppercorns and kosher salt. I hope I don't overcook it.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Big wows for both, Butzy's pork belly that looks terrific and Pollopicu spectacular tenderloin prep. Two recipes to copy.

I'm wanting to try caramelized tenderloin slices.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

@Pollopicu - you might have already done this step but not posted the picture.  On the butt end there is that white bit of silverskin, try and trim it away... I can post how if you'd like.   Also on the tail end - cut 4/5ths of the way through then fold it back on itself and truss that way you'll have a complete almost perfectly round cylinder to cook. It will make the end result uniform throughout.  If you are serving people that 'want' well-done pork then leave the tail hanging out and serve the saw-dust end to them.  

Great marinade - I love the limes and rosemary tied up alongside - very classic fish prep applied to pork.  I'm stealing it and will call it Pollipicu Style Pork Medallions!

(honestly I haven't seen Pork TL trussed with herbs and citrus that way... very nice.)


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I should report all this spam hehe.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, Ordo. Here is the finished product.




























It would have been better with a demi sauce, but my husband doesn't need to be having sauce with every meal, it's not Thanksgiving.


----------



## culinairezaken (Jul 11, 2013)

Chorizo, still needs some curing










Pieter.

I love to cook with wine, sometimes i even put it in the food...


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

MichaelGA said:


> @Pollopicu - you might have already done this step but not posted the picture. On the butt end there is that white bit of silverskin, try and trim it away... I can post how if you'd like. Also on the tail end - cut 4/5ths of the way through then fold it back on itself and truss that way you'll have a complete almost perfectly round cylinder to cook. It will make the end result uniform throughout. If you are serving people that 'want' well-done pork then leave the tail hanging out and serve the saw-dust end to them.
> 
> Great marinade - I love the limes and rosemary tied up alongside - very classic fish prep applied to pork. I'm stealing it and will call it Pollipicu Style Pork Medallions!
> 
> (honestly I haven't seen Pork TL trussed with herbs and citrus that way... very nice.)


Thanks, Michael /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
I took that picture before cleaning the tenderloin.

That's how I do my beef tenderloins end, but since I was trussing everything so nice and tight with the pork I didn't go through the trouble, but I should've! because the tippy ends were a bit dry. It was still very good /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

lol @ the Pollopicu /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

lol too @ reporting spam, kk.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Michael, I got my inspiration for that pork from this picture I've had in my folder files for the longest time. I believe it's a picture taken at a meat market in Italy? I'm not 100% sure but somehow that information sticks in my mind because I remember being really impressed by that technique as well, but I'll be happy to take all the credit. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

phatch said:


> Another entry for #teamspam!
> 
> Rolled Spam Musubi
> 
> ...


I thought that I was the only SPAM lover here at CT? BAHAHAHA!!  ALOHA YA'LL!!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh Lord, all that pork... Just drooling looking at it... Well, my bacon is still curing, I just got back from the butcher with 2 kg of ribs and two whole pig's feet. The ribs are going to be BBQed soon for a small neighbourhood party tonight, and the feet are going to be stuffed tomorrow - never tried that one, so whish me luck...

@Michael - Would you mind to share make and model of that rice cooker? I only have a very basic one which does not always what I demand of it....

@Petals - Don't buy sprouts. Sprout them yourself. It is so easy and you can keep them longer than the bought ones. Also, not just bean sprouts, I often sprout some Daikon, such a concentrated taste!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

> Tonight I'm making pork tenderloin. It's marinating in garlic, oregano, bay leaf, lime, rosemary, crushed black peppercorns and kosher salt


PP, I can see a lot of garlic on the pork /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif and a perfectly cooked tenderloin. But I'm very intrigued how the lime did in this dish? Could you give an idea how that went?


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

ChrisBelgium said:


> PP, I can see a lot of garlic on the pork /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif and a perfectly cooked tenderloin. But I'm very intrigued how the lime did in this dish? Could you give an idea how that went?


Thanks, Chris 

I understand lime is used in Cuba for lechon asado, and in Mexico they use it in pork tacos. My tenderloins marinade was inspired by the Puerto Rican _Pernil_, which uses lots of garlic and oregano. I thought, why not use lime and see how it tastes.. Of course those 4 slices of lime were not enough to infuse through the entire tenderloin, but the aromatics were definitely present during the searing process. I even asked my husband to come over so he could smell the rosemary and lime wafting up from the pan. So heavenly.. I think next time if I ever did this marinade again, I would squeeze some lime into the garlic oregano rub, kind of turning it into a chimichurri of some sort. I would love to repeat this recipe with a loin next time.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

thats a lovely looking dish HPross. The Morels are a really good touch.

phatch - I just bet ur grinning as u take that pic

Thats gorgeous petals


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

@GeneMachine -

It's this model from Zojirushi (5.5 Japanese cup capacity)


They also make a larger size for not much more. (10 Japanese cup capacity)


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

verde.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 14, 2013








Some diced pork, onions, garlic, herbs and store bought sauce for a quick chile verde - not a contender for the challenge. But once I had my fill in the form of smothered burritos, I dug out some cookbooks, Russian, Hungarian - I've got some ideas.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Michael!

Yesterday, we had a little neighbourhood party, So, I fired up the BBQ:





  








IMG_1162.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








Rub, (demerara sugar, salt, coriander, cumin, cayenne, onion powder)





  








IMG_1165.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








Rubbed ribs. Rest for on hour.





  








IMG_1168.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








Gently smoke over hickory for three hours, temperature not above 120°. Closed grill of course.





  








IMG_1172.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








Wrapped up with some apple juice in the foil. Left to steam for 2 hours.





  








IMG_1173.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








And one last hour, without smoke, basted with my BBQ sauce which I introduced earlier when discussing burgers.

No picture of the plating, since there was none... Just a horde of carnivores falling upon it...


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Teamfat, nothing wrong with that entry. Looks like real comfort food to me!

@ Gene:

Is that a charcoal barbecue?

If so, how do you manage to keep the temperatures so low?

Just asking as I want to do a bit more smoking on my bbq, esp cold smoking if that is possible (and otherwise I might just copy CZ (culinaire zaken) smoker set up


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Charcoal briquets. The grill is a Weber. You can regulate the temperature quite nicely with the amount of charcoal and the air inlets in the bottom and the air outlets in the lid. So far I managed everything from 80°C to 300 °C. For real cold smoking, you will need an external smoke generator rigged with a hose to your smoking chamber. Working on that...


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Keep us posted Gene. omce you get that set up going!

I am using a fake weber, the only issue is that the vents at the bottom don't work anymore. Maybe time to start investing in the real thing!!!!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Butzy, I am right now fooling around with that weber, smoking some bacon - pictures later. Been trying to get the temperature as low as possible, and right now, it is happily smoking along at 40-50°C. Going to boost it up a bit towards the end to get a 60ish core temp, but it is looking good so far!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

A very simple one: a BLAT sandwich

(bacon, lettuce, avocado, tomato) on homemade bread





  








blat sandwich.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 14, 2013


----------



## culinairezaken (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks healthy ;-)

Love fresh bakes bread...


Pieter.

I love to cook with wine, sometimes i even put it in the food...


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice! Speaking of bacon, I mentioned the one I had in the cure during this week. Time to smoke it now:





  








IMG_1177.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








Rinsed and dried, ready for some hickory and beechwood.





  








IMG_1180.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








Smoking away on a beautiful sunday afternoon.





  








IMG_1184.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








And done.


----------



## culinairezaken (Jul 11, 2013)

I think i just gained 2 kg of bodyweight only from reading this threat...


Pieter.

I love to cook with wine, sometimes i even put it in the food...


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

CulinaireZaken said:


> I think i just gained 2 kg of bodyweight only from reading this threat...
> 
> Pieter.
> 
> I love to cook with wine, sometimes i even put it in the food...


I also gained weight, but i'm sorry to confess that i'm not just looking at picks and recipes. I'm eating a little more pork than I should! Great entries people. Many thanks.

@Chris, KK and everybody interested, i posted the *Hot & Spicy Pepperoni Jam* in Recipes. Lots of picks with my new Canon lens. Hope you enjoy it. It's also good with pork!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to make that as soon as my apples and peppers are ripe...


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Doing a St. Louis slab today. I separated the skirt, trimmed some fat, pulled the membranes and applied rubs. One is from my nephew in Texas - heavy on the brown sugar and cumin and mine which is paprika, celery salt, garlic & onion powders, black and white pepper, cayenne, dry mustard and cumin. TX run on the bones and mine on the skirt and "other parts" or the "that's grandpa's" as it's called. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

I'm using apple wood from the property, cherry and chestnut oak scraps from my shop. This makes a great combination flavor wise I only wish I had some white oak acorns - maybe this fall I'll lay in a supply. Here is my "ghetto" smoke setup - temp is 175 degrees. I'll leave these on for 4-5 hrs then test for doneness.





  








IMG_20130714_111923_zpscb86f3a0.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 14, 2013








Updates as the process progresses . . .


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

GeneMachine said:


> Nice! Speaking of bacon, I mentioned the one I had in the cure during this week. Time to smoke it now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did a wonderful job, looks great.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks!

And since there is some day left to fit in some more pork:





  








IMG_1181.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








Pork trotter...





  








IMG_1189.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








We now need the heavy gear...





  








IMG_1191.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








The pieces are stewed with rice wine, star anise, cinnamon, chilis, sichuan peppers and a dash of soy.





  








IMG_1198.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








Then grilled.





  








IMG_1201.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








Leaving a tasty broth to cook some noodles in.





  








IMG_1199.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








Deboned and sliced with some vegetables.





  








IMG_1203.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








Stir-fried.





  








IMG_1206.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 14, 2013








And served with the noodles. Gelatinous goodness!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

IMG_0141.jpg




__
bughut


__
Jul 14, 2013








pork shoulder braised with onion, garlic, ginger slices then reduced.





  








IMG_0203.jpg




__
bughut


__
Jul 14, 2013








added dark brown sugar, sherry vinegar, oyster sauce and chilli flakes. oh and tiny peppers...left the stalks on to help them keep their shape. served with rather odd noodles i got in Lidl. shan't bother again.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice one, bug! I sense a slight drift towards Asia lately...


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Spectacular dishes. I will add:

*Pork ribs stewed with doubanjiang, soy sauce, potatoes and tangerine peels*

Idiot proof stew i can asure you. And delicious.





  








2eHWgAp.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013












  








KE2HITB.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013












  








ESuOGzE.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013












  








m5qP0os.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Ordo, that's look delish!

Genemachine, I was so busy looking at the pork I almost didn't notice you have an amazing view of the country.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Ordo, do you eat the tangerine peel, or is it just for flavour?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

bughut said:


> Ordo, do you eat the tangerine peel, or is it just for flavour?


bughut: you eat it, but it almost disolves into the sauce. Unique, exotic aroma.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

The short sausages are wild boar the ring is kielbasi made in Michigan. It turned out that the heat from one can at a time was enough heat to cook the ribs. The bones pulled out of the meat. The skirt was delicious though someone tried to cut it with the grain - I corrected them and across the grain was very tender. I started basting it with a mix of apple juice, apple cider vinegar, sriracha, agave nectar, picapeppa (for tamarind flavor) and soy. It was delicious all of it.





  








IMG_20130714_172514_zps7c52a6ff.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 15, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

GeneMachine said:


> IMG_1206.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a stunning recipe Gene. Beautiful collagen goodness. I have to try it!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Mike9 said:


> The skirt was delicious though someone tried to cut it with the grain - I corrected them and across the grain was very tender.


God (and some home chefs), is in details. Gorgeous ribs.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Here is my entry (finally).

Pork Jowl (cheek) cooked in a slow cooker. I did this in a "Stifado" style (Greek) cooked with tomato and onions. I put the pork jowl in my slow cooker, added a can of peeled chopped tomatoes, a large amount of garlic, 2 onions sliced, cinnamon, allspice, 1/2 cup of olive oil and cooked it for 8 hours on low.

After that I trimmed the fat and sliced it thinly and put it into a gratin dish. I then put the tomato and onion mixture of the top and served it with a garlic white rice. It was pretty good for something I just made up on the fly.





  








pork.jpg




__
nicko


__
Jul 15, 2013












  








pork3.jpg




__
nicko


__
Jul 15, 2013












  








pork4.jpg




__
nicko


__
Jul 15, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Ribs, bacon, trotters, cheeks, it gets better and better! So many fantastic things to learn, thanks guys!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Mike9 said:


> IMG_20130714_172514_zps7c52a6ff.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genius Mike9! 

I am so using this idea of the emptied can for the wood chips when smoking stuff on the gas grill … reuse, repurpose, recycling at its best ... this is why I come to CT, for the fanatastic ideas.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

ChrisBelgium said:


> Ribs, bacon, trotters, cheeks, it gets better and better! So many fantastic things to learn, thanks guys!


 You said it !

@ GM: Have you ever boiled down the trotters in pickling spices ? I find it gives them a good flavor, and the stock as well.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

My grandmother used to make pigs feet.  At our house once she burnt the roux and the house smelled like burnt flour for a week.  I haven't had another one since.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh Mike, it's time to create new memories, I will attempt to try something in the near future. 
They are great in a ragout with meatballs .


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

petalsandcoco said:


> Oh Mike, it's time to create new memories, I will attempt to try something in the near future.
> They are great in a ragout with meatballs .


It was the roux for the ragout than went wrong - I learned a valuable lesson - never, ever, never take your eyes off or spoon out of your roux!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Left over ham

(see earlier thread

This time I did take a picture  (although it got some glare on it)





  








P1010596.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 16, 2013








There was supposed to be a poached egg on top instead of a fried, but my attempt at poaching failed miserably.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

butzy said:


> ....There was supposed to be a poached egg on top instead of a fried, but my attempt at poaching failed miserably...


Still, Butzy, I thought you were aiming for one of Holland's national dishes, also one of my favorite lunches, called "*uitsmijter*"?

How would you translate "uitsmijter" in english? Maybe there's a story behind the name, all I know is it litterally means a "throw-out".


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I didn't really think about an uitsmijter!

It would have been a good idea.

The only time I have actually seen it of an English language menu was at the Sheraton in Kampala (Uganda). The cook there was Dutch and it was on the menu by its Dutch name with an English explanation.

Maybe we should call it a "bouncer"?


----------



## culinairezaken (Jul 11, 2013)

Did anyone say uitsmijter?
You could translate it as "bouncer" too...


Pieter.

I love to cook with wine, sometimes i even put it in the food...


----------



## hpross (Feb 5, 2013)

gene, what size of weber is that? is that ranch? im longing for a new bbq.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

@HPross Hah, I wish. A bit out of my budget at the moment. It is a humble 26 1/2 inch OneTouch. Usually cook just for two people, 4-6 when I have guests, and for that it is quite enough. Just for ribs, well, there you can't have enough room....

@Petals: No, never tried that. Though, conceptually - at least given the pickling spice mix I generally make - it is not that unrelated to the Chinese inspired spice mix I used. Have to try that...


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Involtini di cotenna di maiale*





  








xddP1fH.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 17, 2013








This is basically the degreased pork skin, stuffed with minimum ingredients, rolled, then stewed in tomato sauce. I'm sorry I have not a good pick of the final dish. It's pure collagen, tender as the lips of your beloved.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't want this post to be a participant in the challenge since it dates from januari 2012. I'm kind of hoping others will post a more summery and/or barbecue version! It was the first and only pork belly I ever made! So it's pork belly with a lot of spices on it, toasted, then roughly crushed in the mortar, then slow cooked in the oven for an eternity. The last half hour, I put a layer of thick apple syrup on it. And finally a last minute blast from the oven grill.

The pictures probably explain everything.

*Pork belly served with fresh salsify and Brussels sprouts*





  








buikspek1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 16, 2013











  








buikspek2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 16, 2013











  








buikspek3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 16, 2013












  








buikspek5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 16, 2013











  








buikspek7.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 16, 2013











  








buikspek8.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 16, 2013












  








buikspek8.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 16, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful! And yes, it's a participant in the challenge. Many recipes we post date from past times.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

This is a pork belly that I smoked a couple of months ago for BLT's

I just used my standard butt rub, garlic, onion, thyme, black pepper, smoked paprika. turbinado sugar, kosher salt, etc. Smoked around 200* over apple wood.





  








iphone photos 135.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 17, 2013












  








iphone photos 126.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 17, 2013












  








iphone photos 144.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 17, 2013


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm drooling.





  








buikspek7.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 16, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Buba: I'd love to try your BLT one day, nicely done !

@ Chris: One word,  savoureux .


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Bacon amuse bouche*

Really quick. Bacon, lard, bread, honey, balsamic





  








FJnFm8S.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 17, 2013












  








7mrDI0B.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 17, 2013








Once colored, add honey and balsamic.





  








0JZoxPR.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 17, 2013












  








cfqtNTd.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 17, 2013








A little mustard can help. I forgot it.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Aw ordo, that looks so good. I'm in a quandary... Why does my healthy eating plan not include this kind of gorgeousness?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

bughut said:


> Aw ordo, that looks so good. I'm in a quandary... Why does my healthy eating plan not include this kind of gorgeousness?


May be because it's a _healthy eating plan._


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif snappy comeback Ordo - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Speaking of pork belly and all that, is there anyone around here who ever made* babi pangang *and has a recipe or pictures to post?

Years ago, we had a few take-aways from a chinese restaurant that made this dish with pork belly, a de-li-ci-ous sauce and some sort of cabbage under the meat. Anyone?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

chefbuba I love it. Ordo if I had a bacon amuse bouche the meal would be over after I ate it. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

ChrisBelgium said:


> Speaking of pork belly and all that, is there anyone around here who ever made* babi pangang *and has a recipe or pictures to post?
> 
> Years ago, we had a few take-aways from a chinese restaurant that made this dish with pork belly, a de-li-ci-ous sauce and some sort of cabbage under the meat. Anyone?


Given your name, I suppose you found it somewhere in Flanders? Or some place with Dutch influence? /culinary-history-mode-on:

Babi panggang is Indonesian in origin and means simply grilled pig. If you had it in Europe, you probably had the Dutch-modified version of a _babi panggang speciaal_. The pork belly would probably be deep-fried then. Consulting my cookbooks, I find nothing. Sri Owen mentions it, but only delivers pictures of whole pigs over the wood fire, but delivers no recipe. The cabbage was probably pickled I guess? That would be _acar campur_ - quick pickled cabbage and carrots in vinegar. The Indonesian sauce would be a _sambal andaliman_, i.e. made with a relative of sichuan pepper, but the Dutch speciaal sauce is rather tomato-based version of a Chinese sweet-and-sour sauce from what I read.

The dish also made it to China via the Chinese population of Indonesia and goes there as _char siu_ or _siu yuk_. That is mostly a Cantonese thing, though, so my library is sadly lacking, being more focussed on Sichuan and Hunan. The Dutch dish is probably a fusion of the Indonesian original, the Chinese modifications with a Dutch twist on top of it.

So, sorry, but no recipes from me, but those should be a few pointers to help you search. "Babi panggang speciaal" nets quite a lot of hits on google, but mostly in Dutch, which I can read somewhat, but not well enough to quickly evaluate the recipes....


----------



## sparkys44 (Jul 16, 2013)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Well i can see everyone here is dishing out their best.
> 
> Sucks for me cuz meat isnt my forte in the kitchen ( works sautee ) XD
> 
> ...


Wow, looks yummy… what's added to the "demi" I'm thinking a little balsamic and a sweetener of some kind?


----------



## sparkys44 (Jul 16, 2013)

"None of us thought back in the 1980s that this effort to reposition pork would become the one of the most recognized advertising campaigns in America."

Danita Rodibaugh


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

red_cook1.jpeg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 18, 2013








Pork belly? Chinese? Ginger, rock sugar, dark soy, garlic, hot chiles - oops. Stay tuned, I need to make another run to the asian market.

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

chefbuba said:


> This is a pork belly that I smoked a couple of months ago for BLT's
> 
> I just used my standard butt rub, garlic, onion, thyme, black pepper, smoked paprika. turbinado sugar, kosher salt, etc. Smoked around 200* over apple wood.
> 
> ...


What a luxury to cook your own bacon. Good job chef.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

teamfat said:


> red_cook1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurry up teamfat. I have this baby waiting for Szechuan _Hui Guo Rou_.





  








mC1QjvJ.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 19, 2013


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Patience, Ordo. Here's the belly after being parboiled, cooled and cut into chunks, getting its first dose of color in the carmalized rock sugar and a bit of oil:





  








belly2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 19, 2013








And I know that is not a wok.

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

OK, so there is a lot of pork belly going on 

I just ordered some for collection on Monday....

And I ordered a cold smoke generator and when I get that one in, I will be harrassing all of you that are smoking your own bacon. It just looks too delicious!

@Chris, I will get you that babi pangang recipe. I should have a couple of versions of it.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

@Gene; thanks for the research! I had an idea that the babi pangang I had is an Indonesian/dutch/Chinese recipe although it is available in almost any (very commercial!) chinese restaurant over here. Meanwhile I sniffed around on the internet and found out that there are 2 mainstream versions so to speak; one with pork belly and another with other cuts. And there seam to be numerous recipes.

@Teamfat; can't wait to see what you're doing there!

@Butzy; oh yes please, I should have known: you are probably the best source since you have Indonesian roots.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

OK Chris, here we go!

After I discarded all the recipes that asked for babi pangang spice, I remained with 2 recipes.

The first one is from Lonny Gerungan's "De authentieke Indische keuken"

The recipe is found in the Chinese-Indonesian section and uses:

belly pork, salt, msg, sugar, black pepper, 5 spice powder and garlic powder

(I am not sure if I can give you the full recipe due to copyrights so I just stick with the ingredients)

The second can be found in "bekroond indonesisch kookbook".

Ingredients here are pork, sweet soy, tamarind, garlic, curry powder (?), galangal, ginger, coriander and tomato paste.

Then I got a couple of links for you as well:

1) http://www.kokkieblanda.nl/indonesi...eroosterd-plakjes-vlees-met-in-zoet-zure-saus (I like this recipe)

2) Well, the link doesn't want to be copied, but google "selamat makan nederlandse marine" and you will find the link to a 300 page Indonesian cookbook (in Dutch). Recipe 303 to 306 are versions of babi pangang.

And yes, that yellow stuff that is served with is is indeed atjar tjampoer (or acar campur)


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you so much, Butzy!!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Hui Guo Rou*

_Meat returned to po_t also known as _Twice cooked pork_

Ingredients: pork belly; green pepper, sweet red pepper, leak, doubanjiang, tianmienjiang, sunflower oil, eventually soy sauce ( I didn't used it), ginger, garlic. The addition of red pepper and leak is optional. Also fermented black beans, which I hadn't.





  








TfkSmXS.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 19, 2013








Vegetals, just cause I like the pick.





  








X9mV5OR.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 19, 2013








Boil the pork belly in salted water with some ginger or light vegetables stock until chopstick tender.





  








n0cGAGf.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 19, 2013








Once the belly is cooked and tender, refrigerate a couple of hours so you can thin slice.





  








jIf6szt.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 19, 2013








Pork slices return to the wok (hence the name of the dish), where you first stir fried garlic, ginger and doubanjiang sauce.





  








OdgelpK.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 19, 2013








Add the tianmienjiang (a tbs) and peppers and cook until done.





  








8QNmkuJ.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 19, 2013








Multiple variations of the recipe.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I had pork and chicken breasts that needed using so heres my latest invention. I used to make a Quorn version at christmas for my customers





  








IMG_0218.jpg




__
bughut


__
Jul 19, 2013








Onion,mushrooms and garlic...Half is mixed into the pork, the other half is one of the layers





  








IMG_0220.JPG




__
bughut


__
Jul 19, 2013








Ground pork seasoned with Sazon, chill flakes, S&P, sage, Marjarom andThyme...Chicken breast is seasoned with Sazon, and chilli flakes...Other ingredients for layering are red pepper,cooked and squeezed out spinach and courgette (Zuchini)





  








IMG_0222.JPG




__
bughut


__
Jul 19, 2013








Finish with a layer of pork and top with sage leaves...cover with foil and bake in a water bath for 1 hour then 1/2 hour with the foil off





  








IMG_0223.JPG




__
bughut


__
Jul 19, 2013








press and when cool enough to refrigerate and chill for an hour or so.





  








IMG_0224.JPG




__
bughut


__
Jul 19, 2013








Should have mentioned the chichen strips &veg is all laid lengthways so it looks like this when cut. served with mango salsa, dijon mustard pitta bread and salad.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I've just googled the sauces you used ordo. Your dish looks and sounds superb. Am i right in thinking i could use yellow bean in place of the tianmien, as i have that in the cupboard. The Douban one seems quite a fiery, complex sauce. never seen either of them at the asian market, but then i wasnt looking for them.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@bughut: Sure you can replace tianmianjiang with yellow bean paste. Simply add a little brown sugar to the dish.

I do not know if there's an antecedent for your recipe, or it's an original from your own creativeness, but it looks something unique. Especially when you served it with (quote): _mango salsa, dijon mustard, pitta bread and salad. _That's something. Thanks for recipe and picks.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Does pork stock count? ; )

I've been given 2lbs black currants and 2lbs red currants. Not interested in sweet recipes. I came across this one for a blackcurrant Gastrique.




  








IMG_0227.jpg




__
bughut


__
Jul 19, 2013








I'll serve some with the meat loaf type recipe above and freeze the rest for christmas.

The recipe called for apple cider vinegar, or balsamic...I used 1/2 n 1/2 cider and raspberry balsamic i bought in a fab oil and vinegar shop in Charleston SC, which worked very well. The honey was a gift from my new family in Ohio (by marriage to no 2 son)










thanks for the info ordo. Yeah, the recipe's my latest creation, although, as someone posted a few years ago, no matter what you think you've invented, chances are there will be another recipe for it somewhere...Not sure i like that idea


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

butzy said:


> (I am not sure if I can give you the full recipe due to copyrights so I just stick with the ingredients)


Butzy, I work in the IP field. Just for some information: A recipe as such cannot be copyrighted. However, the exact wording can be under copyright. If you just paraphrase it, you can pass on all the information in the recipe. Just don't copy it word for word.

Disclaimer. I am not a lawyer, and in particular not yours. This is not legal advice and I shall not be liable for any consequences, legal or otherwise.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Blackcurrant Gastrique was  way OTT for dinner. I'll serve it with venison or wild boar hopefully over christmas. Fruity little number, but a bit full on.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

So like i have stated pork isnt my specialty , but i we in the kitchen got inspired with all the left over pork we had in the fridge.

So here we have it

*The Spare Pork Loaf w/ Creamy Lemon Veloute*

Basically a meat loaf using up alot of the pork we had , and re-using other bits and peices that were left over.

We have smoked sausages , bacon bits , ground beef , ground pork loin , ground ham . and who knows what else. It also had some peppers and tomatoes.

What i love about a meat loaf is u can have total liberty on what you put on and in it.

The sauce on top is a creamy lemon veloute.

We have some lemon zest and parsley added on top as well.





  








Meat Loaf 1 (1).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jul 20, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

So this is my entry, Kalua Pig.

Think of an uber moist, tender, juicy, smoky pulled Pork. YUM!

I had tried the oven-method once before when we still lived in Kaneohe and could easily find all of the ingredients.

Here in the Desert South West, of the United States, it's been a struggle.

Pork Butt/Shoulder

Sea Salt

Liquid Smoke

Ti Leaves (the all green ones only), enough to wrap the meat up like a burrito *

For each pound of Pork use: ½ Tablespoon of salt; ¾ Tablespoon Liquid smoke

Pre-heat the oven to 500⁰

Rub the Liquid Smoke all over the meat and then sprinkle evenly with the Salt.

Wrap the meat in your leaves and then in heavy duty foil

Place in a baking pan/dish; into the oven for 30 minutes, reduce the heat to 325⁰

Bake for an additional 3 ½ hours

Allow to cool, unwrap and discard the foil and leaves (save any juices)

Shred the meat how you like, either by hand or using two forks

*You can substitute with Banana, Taro, or Spinach leaves, but it'll taste a bit different

I found Banana leaves here in the Desert.

Once I had it all portioned off, I vacuum packed the bundles for the deep freeze and later consumption... in the form of Kalua Pig with cabbage, onions and steamed white rice.

Now that's ONO (delicious) !!





  








I did it! Oven Kalua Pig! So Ono!! 003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 20, 2013











  








I did it! Oven Kalua Pig! So Ono!! 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 20, 2013











  








I did it! Oven Kalua Pig! So Ono!! 005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 20, 2013











  








I did it! Oven Kalua Pig! So Ono!! 009.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 20, 2013











  








I did it! Oven Kalua Pig! So Ono!! 013.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 20, 2013











  








finished product, oven kalua pig 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 20, 2013











  








yum-o-licious 004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 20, 2013












  








Kalua Pig Packages 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 20, 2013












  








I did it! Oven Kalua Pig! So Ono!! 013.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 20, 2013


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhh... Kalua Pig!! Very, very nice!

I have guests this evening, so I am on my way to my favourite butcher right now to get some shoulder or perhaps neck myself, depends what he has. Going for a fusion between BBQ and classic Bavarian pork roast. More to come...


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, found some nice neck. Time for a Bavarian fusion BBQ. First, the rub - caraway, fennel, mustard, paprika, raw sugar, salt, shallots and rosemary:





  








IMG_1208.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 20, 2013








The rubbed pork neck:





  








IMG_1212.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 20, 2013








And smoke it over beechwood.





  








IMG_1219.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 20, 2013








Then, wrap it in foil with herbs, onions and beer. Then back to the grill:





  








IMG_1221.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 20, 2013








Meanwhile, the cabbage salad. Sautee some home-smoked bacon:





  








IMG_1217.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 20, 2013








And mix it with shredded cabbage, carrots and finely sliced onions:





  








IMG_1215.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 20, 2013








Cornichons, onions, mustard and veal fond the sauce:





  








IMG_1224.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 20, 2013








An dit all comes together:





  








IMG_1225.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 20, 2013


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

kgirl - thats a must try for me. Never used banana leaves for anything but fish up till now.

Thats a beautiful plating Gene

This thread has really got me thinking about making use of the BBQ for smoking. Thanks all for the inspiration


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

bug
I soooo had pork on the brain that for lunch today we had blt sammies
And I bought some fresh salmon fillets to smoke using the empty tin can idea from mike9


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Me too, pork on the brain.  Stopped at the Asian market to pick up a few slices of their pork hocks, making a pot of beans for the "Fill the Pot" project at Karen's church.  But this is saturday, so they had strips of char siu hanging in the warmer.  I couldn't resist, and most of it didn't last until I got home, like 5 minutes later.

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@kaique: pretty good idea to make a pork leftovers meatloaf. Meatbballs in some Italian sauces are done with ground pork and ground beef mix and they result very tender and special. That mix of yours with the lemon velouté sounds great.

@K-girl: absolutely loved the Kalua pig, a prove that papillote technique is old as the world. Final dish looks so good.

@Gene: that neck looks spectacular.

Can this one be considered an entry? It took me almost a year to make it, ehem (lie).

*Prosciutto sandwich*





  








1AZb2Di.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 21, 2013








And the laziest entry in the challenge goes for..., well, me.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

:lips:
mjb, I do the SAME thing!
at our asian market, there's a private vendor who has hanging whole ducks, gesse, chickens, their eggs, char siu, siu yuk, a HUGE jar of pickled veg, the biggest rice cooker I've ever seen and freshly made noodles. It's cash only with him, so I always make sure that when we head down there I have a lot of coin in my pocketbook. Not much of it makes it home to either our house or Mom's, I always take her with me when we go all the way down there (45-60 min drive one way).

ordo and Gene, so many mahalos (thanks), try that recipe some time, it's really different, of course, if you had a pit oven, better yet!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Genemachine, that looks fantastically delish.





  








IMG_1221.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 20, 2013


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I've posted a couple of photos earlier, today just one shot of the finished dish - Chinese red cooked pork belly:





  








red_belly.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 21, 2013








The basic process is that one parboils the piece of skin-on belly for 5 minutes or so, then drain and cool. I threw some slices of fresh ginger in as well.

Next step is what you saw in the blue pot - some rock sugar melted over low heat with a bit of oil, then as it carmelizes, up the heat and brown the chunks of belly, looking to get that rich mahogany color.

Then add dark soy sauce, rice wine, star anise, szechuan peppercorns ( the bag really does contain more than 1 serving ) some dried chiles, garlic cloves and slices of fresh ginger, which I forgot in this step, oops. Braise low and slow for a couple of hours. Some recipes have no garlic, some have cinnamon, no doubt as many variations as any other "authentic" family recipe. After a couple of hours I let this batch cool and stuck in the fridge overnight. Today over a very low flame for a while until simmering again. Scooped out the pork, the anise and some of the peppercorns, cranked up the heat to reduce the sauce for maybe 10 minutes.

There is one major concern I have with this. I've been meaning to try it for some years and now that I've tasted this first batch I am kicking myself for not preparing it years ago. It was VERY good. I have no idea how it compares to the stuff that an expert at this recipe would turn out. But I loved it! I gave my wife a small piece of the meat with very little sauce on it, she liked it. But the sauce was too spicy for her, such a nice, fragrant blend of sweet and heat and exotic fragrance. And it is hard to describe the lusciousness of the fat and the skin - kind of like bacon jam. Delightful, though certainly not the low cal diet plate.

The pork is sitting on a bed of quickly stir fried baby bok choy. And one thing I am happy about is that the slices of yellow chile on the plate are from my first harvest of the garden. Well, I've been snipping herbs since the day they got planted, but that's different.

I am full, and I am happy.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohh, I love red-braised pork! No bean paste, though? The Hunanese version I know uses some (as per Fuchsia Dunlop's excellent _Revolutionary Chinese Cookbook_). This was Chairman Mao's favourite dish, by the way


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

that is just evil, plain evil mjb, to torture me this way!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

GeneMachine said:


> Ohh, I love red-braised pork! No bean paste, though? The Hunanese version I know uses some (as per Fuchsia Dunlop's excellent _Revolutionary Chinese Cookbook_). This was Chairman Mao's favourite dish, by the way


No bean paste. I actually bought some but didn't use it in this version, it wasn't used in the recipe that claimed to be close to Mao's favorite. Maybe next time. And trust me, there WILL be a next time on this one!

And sorry, K Girl, I'll never post a nice picture of some deliciously decadent offerings again. Honest, trust me, would I lie to you? Well, maybe no more photos tonight. There's still a week or two before the end of the month, and I still have some ideas from eastern Europe, western Russia.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

teamfat said:


> No bean paste. I actually bought some but didn't use it in this version, it wasn't used in the recipe that claimed to be close to Mao's favorite. Maybe next time. And trust me, there WILL be a next time on this one!


Oh, I do absolutely believe that it works your way, too. Looks delicious. Just the fragrancy of the szechuan peppers and the star anise... This really is one of my favourites!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Addendum: Just picked up the book again, and there is in fact no bean paste in Chairman Mao's Red Braised Pork in _The Revolutionary Chinese Cookbook_. So, sorry, I was wrong. No clue where I got the idea, but I picked it up some time ago. Since then I always used some. It does work, though. The whole thing is an umami bomb with great texture and massive fragrancy anyway - the bean paste just boosts the umami a bit further...


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I did a fairly simple dish on the bbq the other day (well, to be honest about 2 months ago)





  








1- chops in marinate of chili garlic turmeric onio




__
butzy


__
Jul 21, 2013








The chops are marinated in a paste on onion, chili, turmeric, garlic, lemon juice and fish sauce (or light soy, I can't remember)





  








2- baby braai with fire and potato and onion in al




__
butzy


__
Jul 21, 2013








The bbq is about ready to go (in the corner are potatoes and onions





  








3- plated meal with corn on cob and sour cream wit




__
butzy


__
Jul 21, 2013








And the final meal, with a boiled corn cob and sour cream with chives


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Such amazing number of great things to try out!

If there would be some sort of voting in this challenge, Gene, your recipe for the pork neck would get all of my votes so far!!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

There are some super great dishes here for sure.

I would like to submit something fairly simple: pork drippings and toast.





  








032.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 22, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Almost lost teamfat pork belly. That looks beautiful!

petals: what an amazing presentation.


----------



## hpross (Feb 5, 2013)

made some sausages for a bbq - garlic, fennel, chilli, s+p. minced up some boston butt and put in a 6 slices of bread soaked in milk for 3kgof meat to keep em soft and juicy.





  








photo.JPG




__
hpross


__
Jul 23, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Stir fry pork steak*

A quick stir fry cause all ingredients are sized ad-hoc.





  








PK9XPgb.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 23, 2013








Preparing ingredientes. Also: garlic, ginger, chili bean paste.





  








Na8VpZs.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 23, 2013








Marinating the pork (corn starch, ginger, garlic, doubanjiang, a little water, sesame oil)





  








TEq7fb9.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 23, 2013








Hot wok. Quick stir fry.





  








LgOACsh.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 23, 2013








The dish





  








Yd0ldnk.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 23, 2013


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

mmmm, looks great.

I picked up some banh mi for lunch. These are from Hong Phat locally.

Mine was Xui Mai, a crumbled fatty pork meatball. Almost more of a crumbly spread. Pickled daikon and carrot, cilantro, cucumber. I pull off the chili pepper, too hot for me.





  








2013-07-23 11.07.29.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 23, 2013








My sons opted for the house special, Dac Biet. Liver pate, pork roll, char siu, ham and the same vegetables. He has some liver oozing out the edge there.





  








2013-07-23 11.08.00.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 23, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

BAHN MI!!!  OH MY GAWD!!  That's my vote, right there!  YUM!  but more veggies please... (btw, phatch, how was the roll?  looks perfect)


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think it's the roll I like best of those available locally. Good crackly crust, right chewiness.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Incredible nice and appetizing looking dish, Ordo, and again such spectacular photography.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

ordo said:


> *Stir fry pork steak*
> 
> A quick stir fry cause all ingredients are sized ad-hoc.
> 
> ...


Ok here's my question for Eastern dishes. I find the prospect of place a chop like that on my plate and cutting it myself. Is there no appeal in Asian cooking to do the same at any point? Don't no one just wanna eat a steak? Must meat and veggies always be chopped up? Doesn't the texture ever get boring?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@KK: when you say _Eastern dishes_, you are referring to thousands and thousands of recipes, tens of countries, hundreds of regions, culinary schools, techniques, etc. From whole deep fried fishes to bo ssam 6 hours braised pork shoulder you can find almost everything you can imagine.

BTW: nobody will present a bo ssam in the challenge?


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> Ok here's my question for Eastern dishes. I find the prospect of place a chop like that on my plate and cutting it myself. Is there no appeal in Asian cooking to do the same at any point? Don't no one just wanna eat a steak? Must meat and veggies always be chopped up? Doesn't the texture ever get boring?


Koukouvagia -

Think poor - a family has one kitchen knife and likely a peeler/shredder.

There isn't cutlery for everyone and it's kind of hard to cut things up with a chop stick.

They don't serve a pork chop per person - it's one chop divided by many. Veggies and rice / noodles make up the bulk.

The texture is always very different - much more varied than in western cooking actually.

- you can velvet the meat, deep fry it, twice cook it, roast, braise or BBQ it many many possibilities.

The notion of everyone having a big hunk of meat on their plate for dinner is a very western one.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

MichaelGA said:


> Koukouvagia -
> 
> Think poor - a family has one kitchen knife and likely a peeler/shredder.
> 
> ...


It's a western idea so that's why I asked. Are you saying that all Asian people are poor and can't afford cutlery?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Historically, China has had poor grazing land for raising of animals economically. This made meat very expensive, and beef mostly a working animal, not a herd animal.

Similarly, fuel has been scarce. So while they certainly understand cutlery, the combined scarcity of meat and fuel led to a cuisine that cooks fast and economically. This  means meat as a flavor accent in the dish rather than the focus. And that's one reason the cuisine can be so healthy.  Bruce Cost says they had forks but moved away from it for their perception of manners and for how the cuisine was developing from those factors already mentioned.

I think that the slices of meat offer greater surface area for flavor reaction and is often of a size I would cut from a chop or steak at the table anyway to maximize my enjoyment of the dish. So in the mouth, the textures are quite similar really.

Texture of the whole is achieved differently in the cuisine. Crunch, tender, slippery are achieved by ingredient choice and cooking them separately to combine at the end.

As Asia's economic strength has spread to more and more everyday type people, there has been a move to western style dining as part of conspicuous consumption. Thus the Swift pork deal recently. But there are real limits to how much of this sort of western dining can spread in the world, and related impacts to what will remain affordable in the West as well.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

It's fascinating thanks!


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

"---Is there no appeal in Asian cooking to do the same at any point?  Don't no one just wanna eat a steak?  Must meat and veggies always be chopped up?  Doesn't the texture ever get boring?---"

I asked a friend and the reason is interesting.

Knives and forks are tools for killing. They are symbols of savagery. Having them around is uncivilized and may bring bad karma to the family and friends.

Chopsticks on the other hand, are symbols of harmonious pairing (as in good marriage) and cooperation. You can’t eat with one chopstick.

Symbolism is extremely important in Asian culture. In food, for instance, they would often change food names just because the name sounds close to something bad. Bitter melon is called winning melon, because “bitter” is not happy.

dcarch


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> It's a western idea so that's why I asked. Are you saying that all Asian people are poor and can't afford cutlery?


No - it's more tradition now. Why would they go out and get all this stuff that they don't use / need?

Steak is however still quite rare outside of the big urban centers.

Quite honestly in American sizes it is kind of off putting.

Just like you'd probably find a 16oz serzing of seared fois-gras off-putting, it's over the top, too much indulgence.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

ordo said:


> BTW: nobody will present a bo ssam in the challenge?


When I was getting my pork belly they had beef short ribs on sale, so I was thinking Korean style pork something. There is still a week left, so maybe...

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

It doesn't get any more Greek than this. Lemon, garlic, olive oil, oregano, thyme roasted pork butt with potatoes.




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 24, 2013












  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 24, 2013


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll take that next slice!  Looks very tasty!

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Here's one I threw together for tonight's meal. I was looking for something with some pungency to it. You might think the chili sauce is too little, but I'm cooking for my kids who are not all chili heads.

Marinate some thinly sliced pork in a 1/2 teaspoon dark soy, 1/2 teaspoon light soy(not low salt), 1 teaspoon Shao Hsing rice wine, 2 teaspoons bean sauce, 1/4 teaspoon chili garlic sauce and 1 large clove of minced garlic. The pic is a bit out of focus, but that's life sometimes.





  








2013-07-24 17.35.43.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 25, 2013








Prep some vegies. Tonight is a zucchini that got a bit big, a carrot, a handful green beans cut in half. Seed the zucchini, and cut it a little thicker than you normally would for stir fry vegetables. It's easier to avoid overcooking it this way and it will cook at the same pace as thinly sliced carrot. The carrots on the bottom peeking through here and there.





  








2013-07-24 17.35.51.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 25, 2013








I cooked this one kind of backwards from standard technique to minimize the cleaning of the wok between batches. You'll see.

Heat the wok with a little oil. Add the green beans. Stir fry until they have some seared marks. During the stir fry, add about a teaspoon of chopped ginger. If you add it early, it burns. Turn the heat down and add a little light soy, about 1/2 teaspoon and rice wine, about 2 teaspoons. Cover and let steam 2-3 minutes.





  








2013-07-24 17.35.46.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 25, 2013








Remove to a serving plate or bowl. Wipe the wok with a paper towel and return to heat. The wok will be mostly clean already before wiping.

Add half the carrot and zucchini mixture. and half a clove of garlic. Stir fry until they just start to tenderize, then glaze with a little dark soy and about a teaspoon of hoisin sauce. Remove to the serving plate or bowl. Repeat with the other half of the carrots and zucchini.





  








2013-07-24 17.43.12.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 25, 2013








Scrub out any stuck on sauce. Return the wok to the heat.

Add oil and a few slices of ginger. Remove the ginger after about 30 seconds, then add half the meat. Spread it out into an even layer quickly. Let it pick up some sear for about a minute, then stir fry to completion and remove to the serving plate. Repeat with the other half of the meat. As this batch nears completion, return all the vegetables and meat on the plate to the wok. Include the juices. Stir fry to combine and heat and use the juices to loosen the fond on the bottom of the wok. . Add 1/4 cup chicken stock thinned with a tablespoon of water and cornstarch to glaze the dish with the sauce that forms. Serve immediately.





  








2013-07-24 17.51.59.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 25, 2013








The lighting at my seat at the table is a little dark, but again that's life.





  








2013-07-24 17.55.24.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 25, 2013








I thought it one of my best concoctions yet.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

phatch said:


> 2013-07-24 17.55.24.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would definitely sit down to this phatch! ONO~LICIOUS! (good)


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice phatch!

Looks like some really good eats!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Any thought of dusting some cornstarch onto the meat first, sort of velveting it?

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I want to work with a slab of pork that looks like this:





  








fatty_pork.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 25, 2013








If you fear fat and flavor, I apologise.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Pork filet and bacon on skewers, marinated in mustard oil with added black and white mustard seeds,coarse freshly ground black pepper and garlic. On skewers with fresh sage leaves.

Small potatoes halved, coated with olive oil, garlic, rosemary and fleur de sel. Wrapped in a closed package of double layered alu foil.

On BBQ for around 40 minutes, turning them often; delicious with pork!





  








BBQTapas4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 25, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice dishes.

@ Chris: I enjoy my potatoes cooked like that. Whenever I see pork brochette , I think tzatziki. Maybe we have been programmed like that (or at least me)

@ KK: Lovely cut, done to perfection.

@ Phatch: Very nice.

* Caramel Pork Belly with Chow Mein*





  








016.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013







Fresh from butcher





  








037.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013







Cooked in a 200F oven for 5 hours, cooled it down, refrigerate over night. It retained most of its shape





  








039.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013







Cubed it.





  








050.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013







Five spice, oyster sauce, rice vinegar, peppers, onion, brown sugar, mushrooms, ginger juice, shallots (a few more to come)





  








054.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013







1 1/2 cup onion, 1 1/2 cup shallots, 3 cup mushrooms, 1 cup red peppers, 1 bulb garlic





  








056.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013







Prepare 3 Tbsp fresh ginger juice





  








060.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013







Here is that whole pieces rendered down.





  








061.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013







Add veg, keep cooking





  








069.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013







Add 1/3 rice vinegar, 1 1/2 oyster sauce, 1 cup water, 1 cup brown sugar. Cook liquids down till syrupy consistancy. While that is cooking,





  








006.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013







Blanch up some bok choy





  








009.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013







1 cup of sliced water chestnut , add some dry red chili peppers, add to mixture.





  








010.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013







Cook noodles 3 minutes in boiling hot water, remove.





  








016.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013







Garnished with crushed peanuts





  








015.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013








When cooking with pork belly , there is a tremendous amount of fat. In all, I removed almost 1 cup of fat. It was a tasty dish to say the least.





  








064.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

teamfat said:


> I want to work with a slab of pork that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should meet my butcher... He carries Swabian-Hallian pork, old German heirloom breed. They really put on some fat. Not for the faint of heart or artery, but man, that is what pork looks like!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

petalsandcoco said:


> 016.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petals, that is the most _BEAUTFUL_ asian-inspired dish I think I have ever seen.

I am always astonished at how lovely, yet simple and appealing your dishes are.

By the time that I've finished fussing over a plate, the food has gone stone cold /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful recipes. So many entries i have no time to comment. Just send my compliments (KK made her first entry, a nice and juicy pork!) to everybody and wait for that tremendous piece of pork teamfat brought here. People: you rock. If i can get a pork shoulder today i will risk a Bo Ssam, may be this weekend. Keep it going folks.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> It doesn't get any more Greek than this. Lemon, garlic, olive oil, oregano, thyme roasted pork butt with potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds divine Kouk'!! Did you roast the pork butt on top of the potatoes, at the same time? What kind of temp/time did you use in your oven? I'd like to try that.


----------



## mrmexico25 (Jan 7, 2012)

Pepper crusted pork loin, cannellini beans, roasted red pepper sauce and asparagus.




  








image.jpg




__
mrmexico25


__
Jul 25, 2013


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

teamfat said:


> Any thought of dusting some cornstarch onto the meat first, sort of velveting it?
> 
> mjb.


I've done it in the past. I'm not that fond of this process where you'll be high heat stir frying it. Doesn't add anything but makes the meat clump up in that case. My opinion anyway. Shrimp might be the exception, where it cooks so fast that the cornstarch can do it's thing. Also, in cooking for a family of five, the dynamics of a stir fry, the number of batches that pass through the wok, it doesn't seem to add anything at the scale I cook for. I might have a different opinion if I were cooking for just one or two people.

Normally, velveted protein isn't given much more of a stir fry to add any browning. You want to preserve the silky feel and color.

I did a water-velveted a chicken and zucchini dish last week. That was the first time I tried the technique in water. Initial mouth feel is right and it seems to work well with chicken. The surplus egg white and starch forms a raft.





  








2013-07-22 18.18.27.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 25, 2013








Drain and shock it to control how much cooking it gets.





  








2013-07-22 18.20.49.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 25, 2013








Final dish:





  








2013-07-22 18.29.50.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 25, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Petals, that is the most _BEAUTFUL_ asian-inspired dish I think I have ever seen.
> 
> I am always astonished at how lovely, yet simple and appealing your dishes are.
> 
> By the time that I've finished fussing over a plate, the food has gone stone cold /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


Thank you so much K-girl, such a nice comment. (where is the beating happy heart emoticon when you need it ?)


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> That sounds divine Kouk'!! Did you roast the pork butt on top of the potatoes, at the same time? What kind of temp/time did you use in your oven? I'd like to try that.


Yes I did. First I put the 3.5lb boneless roast in the oven for 20min at 400F. In the meantime I prepped the potatoes, tossed them in oil and seasonings and then dumped them into the pan, wiggled them around and positioned the pork ontop. Cover with foil and roast for 1.5hrs. Uncover, add the juice of 2-3 lemons and continue to roast uncovered until the potatoes are golden. It's tradition for meat and potatoes to cook together this way, the potatoes take on a meaty flavor by absorbing all the juices.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> Yes I did. First I put the 3.5lb boneless roast in the oven for 20min at 400F. In the meantime I prepped the potatoes, tossed them in oil and seasonings and then dumped them into the pan, wiggled them around and positioned the pork ontop. Cover with foil and roast for 1.5hrs. Uncover, add the juice of 2-3 lemons and continue to roast uncovered until the potatoes are golden. It's tradition for meat and potatoes to cook together this way, the potatoes take on a meaty flavor by absorbing all the juices.


Thanks Kouk', that sounds wonderful. I want to make this right away! Unfortunately I already have leftovers in my fridge. But very soon.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Some yummy bratwurst.





  








2013-07-25 17.12.16.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 26, 2013








Cooking on a double length reversible cast iron grill.





  








2013-07-25 17.37.22.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 26, 2013








A couple of different mustards, some warm german potato salad with bacon, a little sauerkraut. Blank space is for some beets my wife brought in from the garden while I was cooking. She wanted to have them with dinner, but the timing meant they'd be ready a little late. Yes, my forks dirty from spearing the brat... My knife too from the mustard which I wiped on the brat.





  








2013-07-25 18.00.31.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 26, 2013


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Bavarian Seal of Approval for phatch!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Babi pangang*

I mentioned this Indonesian dish earlier in this thread. So, I found 2 good recipes and an entire online Indonesian cookbook thanks to Butzy /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

So this is my first attempt at Indonesian cooking. I was planning to use pork belly but the 2 other recipes suggested these cuts as shown. It's a bit of work, but it's delicious. It's served with rice, a sweet and sour spicey vegetable preparation called atjar tjampoor and this stunning sauce. The pork is first marinated for 2 hours, then cooked in the marinade with added water for 1,5 hours. Finally the pork is seared to caramelize.





  








BabiPangang1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 26, 2013











  








BabiPangang2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 26, 2013











  








BabiPangang3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 26, 2013












  








BabiPangang4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 26, 2013











  








BabiPangang5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 26, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Lovely dishes people. I got a nice and persistent bronquitis (winter here), but i'm enjoying each and every dish you're presenting.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome, guys!

I am having some people over for dinner tomorrow and it is either going to be a dish made from pork shoulder or belly pork! More to follow....

@Ordo: I symphatise. It is winter here as well and I am suffering. Don't like the cold!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Babi pangang*
> 
> an entire online Indonesian cookbook thanks to Butzy /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


Your dish looks amazing Chris, what cut of pork did you use? And where is that online Indonesian cookbook? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm brining a cut of neck to cook alla bo ssam. Couldn't get shoulder. Let's see what happens tomorrow.





  








2ho9rtj.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 27, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

French Fries said:


> Your dish looks amazing Chris, what cut of pork did you use? And where is that online Indonesian cookbook? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


Thanks FF, it's "échine de porc" but it can be done with pork belly too. The book is a pdf file containing 300 pages(!) of Indonesian recipes and info and is issued by the Royal Dutch Marine. Incredibly complete but for many of you maybe not usefull since it's in dutch. That's a real pity, I never saw anything like it before.

Just in case, here it is;http://www.filedump.net/dumped/indonesischkookboekselamatmakankoninklijkmarine1269977934.pdf


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah thanks Chris, I love "echine" but I never really understood how to translate the name of the cut in English. I believe they just don't cut the pigs the same way over here in the U.S.

ARGH too bad for that book - it looks like an incredible resource! But Dutch... yikes. That's where my communication competences stop. I remember learning one expression back in Holland.. "roll moll flu" or something... they were just getting a kick out of watching me trying to pronounce it. Some kind of gelatinous dessert? Or ... I may be confusing two things. My memories of Amsterdam are all a bit hazy for some reason.... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

> I love "echine" but I never really understood how to translate the name of the cut in English. I believe they just don't cut the pigs the same way over here in the U.S.


Same here. Sure it's somewhere between the tail and the head, lol.


> My memories of Amsterdam are all a bit hazy for some reason....


Aha, I understand! In Amsterdam they visit "coffeeshops" for that kind of entertainment. Also quite popular, but another kind of enjoyment, are the "Walletjes". Ask Butzy for more details, she's dutch.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Haha thanks to Google I know what you mean.. 

I do have a memory of Amsterdam after all. After the coffeeshops we'd invariably end up at FEBO, waiting for the cook to place the food in the little compartment, then put the coins, open the door and have your snack. FUN! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif





  








253669357_af28cf95dd.jpg




__
french fries


__
Jul 27, 2013


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks like shoulder steaks, with just the right amount of fat. My favourite cut after belly pork. Did you enjoy your foray into indonesian cuisine? the Atjar is very like our piccalilli in the UK and i can imagine it accompanying your dish. Nicely plated Chris


ChrisBelgium said:


> *Babi pangang*
> 
> I mentioned this Indonesian dish earlier in this thread. So, I found 2 good recipes and an entire online Indonesian cookbook thanks to Butzy /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

phatch said:


> Some yummy bratwurst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't do this to me. It's now your fault that I've contracted uncontrollable black pudding cravings. With no black puddings around!! These simple dishes of grilled, baked or pan-fried sausages always get me. Potato salad is a nice idea I have to try. Sauerkraut is a must. What about horseradish - grated with cream perhaps? Did you stew your kraut with lard or just ate it raw?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

This is going to a bit of an odd entry. Poached pork with sweet and sour sauce.





  








poach_p1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 28, 2013








About 2 pounds of pork shoulder, garlic cloves, fresh ginger, szechuan peppercorns and star anise. Cut the pork into 2 - 3 inch chunks, put in boiling water with the seasonings. Also a couple of dried red chiles. turn down the heat to a bare simmer, leave for about an hour and a half. Fish the pork chunks out of the broth, into a bowl, then cool. The ingredients are very similar to the red cooked pork belly I did, aren't they?

While cooling start the sauce.





  








poach_p2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 28, 2013








Here about 4 ounces of rock sugar is getting dissolved in 2/3 cup water. I wish I had used the poaching broth instead of water. Once the sugar had dissolved, a couple teaspoons of cornstarch was added to a mix of soy sauce and rice vinegar, mixed well then put in the pot, along with about a tablespoon of ketchup. Simmered for a while, stirring occasionally until thick.





  








poach_p3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 28, 2013








Here's some of the chilled pork ready to be sliced. And that is the end of the pictures. I'm not sure what happened with the camera, but the shots of the finished products are NOT on it! And my wife has left for the party with the dishes, so no chance of taking another snapshot now. Oh well. So take a look at this:





  








skull.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 28, 2013








This it the other dish I prepared, tea cured salmon with a sour cream dill sauce and a hot chile mayo. Can you guess which is which? So pretend you are looking at the slices of the poached pork surrounding a container of dark, rich, sweet and sour sauce.

As I was sliciing the pork I thought that maybe adding some raw beet slices to the poach might give a reddish pink edge to the pork, sort of like char siu, could be an interesting visual touch.

I just wish I felt better and had gone to the party too. I'm guessing my wife doesn't bring back any leftovers.

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Slayertplsko said:


> Don't do this to me. It's now your fault that I've contracted uncontrollable black pudding cravings. With no black puddings around!! These simple dishes of grilled, baked or pan-fried sausages always get me. Potato salad is a nice idea I have to try. Sauerkraut is a must. What about horseradish - grated with cream perhaps? Did you stew your kraut with lard or just ate it raw?


No, I just warmed it up and would eat a bit with a bit of wurst.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@ FF and Chris:Here is the website for an Indonesian cookbook in English. Not as good as the Dutch one, but it will give you an idea: http://www.rugebregt.com/frank/IndonesianCooking.htmlMake sure that you check out http://www.asiancook.eu/indonesian as well, again, their Dutch site is better.FF, you just have to brush up on your languages , amd Chris, we better not start about the walletjes , would love a Febootje though   My belly pork is marinating and it is going to be a rijsttafel tonight (Indonesian food, rice with several dishes, pork, chicken, eggs, veges and and and....


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

bughut said:


> Looks like shoulder steaks, with just the right amount of fat. My favourite cut after belly pork. Did you enjoy your foray into indonesian cuisine? the Atjar is very like our piccalilli in the UK and i can imagine it accompanying your dish. Nicely plated Chris


It's indeed meat from somewhere in the shoulder area, bughut. The recipe mentioned it had to have some fat, and you're right again, the meat I used had the right amount of fat.

You're also very right on the atjar, it's a bit like piccalilli. The one we have in my country mostly doesn't have a sweet component, this one has. Something that could be served hot or cold with a lot of other meat dishes. I loved my first steps into this Indonesian adventure. I guess this is a dish you need to make a few times to get it completely right.

@teamfat; your poached pork with sweet and sour sauce has some similarities with the baba pangang I made. My meat however was marinated first, then cooked in the marinade adding cold water and simmered until almost all the water has disappeared. Then the meat is seared to get a nice crust. Even your sauce has almost the same components! I read somewhere that there are many versions of babi pangang, it must be true! Too bad for your end picture, I would have loved to see your result!

@Butzy and FF; someone needs to make that treat from "the wall" called a "kroket", probably Holland's most popular food. Well, I think it's made with pork meat,... not sure though.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

butzy said:


> @ FF and Chris: Here is the website for an Indonesian cookbook in English. Not as good as the Dutch one, but it will give you an idea: http://www.rugebregt.com/frank/IndonesianCooking.html Make sure that you check out http://www.asiancook.eu/indonesian as well, again, their Dutch site is better. FF, you just have to brush up on your languages , amd Chris, we better not start about the walletjes , would love a Febootje though   My belly pork is marinating and it is going to be a rijsttafel tonight (Indonesian food, rice with several dishes, pork, chicken, eggs, veges and and and....


GREAT! Thanks for the links butzy. Sounds like you're going to have delicious food tonight! I think I may treat myself to some thai restaurant myself tonight.  Don't really feel like cooking lately. 


ChrisBelgium said:


> @Butzy and FF; someone needs to make that treat from "the wall" called a "kroket", probably Holland's most popular food. Well, I think it's made with pork meat,... not sure though.


At first I thought you meant the wall as a reference to the Pink Floyd movie..... You mean this?





  








s-08-11-23-dsc_0051.jpg




__
french fries


__
Jul 28, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

French Fries said:


> ....At first I thought you meant the wall as a reference to the Pink Floyd movie..... You mean this?


Very much so!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

A little in advance, so there's time to him to think about the new August Challenge, I would like to announce our new host: ChrisBelgium, who kindly accepted.

It's in fact impossible to make a fair choice given the incredible number of great recipes offered. May be in the future a democratic vote can relief the former host to chose a "winner", a word i don't really like, cause we are all winners here. Let me quote myself in my PM to Chris:

_I admire your work. It's not just the great pictures, but mainly the meticulous treatment of ingredients and your willingness to try new recipes from different world cuisines, always presented to perfection. _

The recipes Chris presented till today:

*Pork in a sauce "Cross & Blackwell"*





  








snijbonen2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 30, 2013








*Pork filet in a mustard sauce with new vegetables*





  








VarkensfiletPrimeurs5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 23, 2013








*Pork filet breaded served with cauliflower in a Béchamel sauce*





  








varkensvleesGepaneerd2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 2, 2013


__
1







*"Boerenrookworst" with beans*





  








boerentenenWorst2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 6, 2013








*Pork cheeks with root vegetables*





  








varkensWangetjes5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 9, 2013








*Pork belly served with fresh salsify and Brussels sprouts*





  








buikspek5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 16, 2013








*Pork filet and bacon on skewers*





  








BBQTapas4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 25, 2013








*Babi pangang*





  








BabiPangang5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 26, 2013








My compliments and sincere thanks to everybody. Remember the challenge (as well as past challenges; a sticky?) is still open.

BTW: we didn't kill Miss Piggy. She's still alive and dancing with… Nureyev! Believe it or not.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A roast pork sirloin tip and root vegetables.

Tied the roast, rubbed it with salt, garlic powder, onion powder, rosemary, sumac, paprika, black pepper. Seared it off. Prepped the vegetables, seasoned with salt, pepper, rosemary, sumac. tossed with olive oil.





  








2013-07-28 16.46.26.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 29, 2013








Took it out of the oven at 140 internal temp, squeezed the juice of a lemon over it all,





  








2013-07-28 17.17.38.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jul 29, 2013








Easy and delicious.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

ordo said:


> A little in advance, so there's time to him to think about the new August Challenge, I would like to announce our new host: ChrisBelgium, who kindly accepted.
> 
> It's in fact impossible to make a fair choice given the incredible number of great recipes offered. May be in the future a democratic vote can relief the former host to chose a "winner", a word i don't really like, cause we are all winners here....


Thanks Ordo and I do agree on some sort of democratic decision on choosing the next host. I do believe all participants are winners.

I'm starting the new August 2013 challenge very soon.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats Chris!
I think we are all winners


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats Chris, Well Done. You have certainly inspired us with your cuisine.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations! Well deserved, Chris. Looking forward to the next round!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice phatch. Color perfect.

My last entry. This is a neck cooked alla Bo Ssam with a sauce I will let you to name.

The neck dry brining overnight in a mix of salt and sugar.





  








9384611787_ff05c19a38_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 29, 2013








After 2 hours in a very slow oven (i should have stopped the cooking here):





  








9384611251_4d703c16c9_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 29, 2013








Cooked 5 hours in slow oven (minimum and door open to me). It gets a glaze. I skipped the black sugar last 15 minutes.





  








9384612163_a4b2d76b04_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 29, 2013








Preparing a sauce: red wine, pepperoni jam, mustard, glace de viande.





  








dSOAJtP.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 29, 2013








Adding cherries (call it an August Challenge tribute; it helped soften the sauce):





  








2j5vwb5.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 29, 2013








The neck was sliced and nappe with the strong colored sauce. Presented with roasted potatoes.





  








JxJJe9F.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 29, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Butzy, K-Girl, Petals, Gene; thanks guys! See you all in the august adventure.

@Ordo; you sure made a "grande finale" with that BoSsam!


----------



## mrmexico25 (Jan 7, 2012)

what was the winning dish again?  I dont wanna look through 12 pages on content, and I was late to the thread anyways.  Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There is no winning dish really. It's just a fun thread to showcase what you do with the challenge theme.  Participating is winning.


----------



## mrmexico25 (Jan 7, 2012)

phatch said:


> There is no winning dish really. It's just a fun thread to showcase what you do with the challenge theme. Participating is winning.


sweet! In that case, I won!


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree with everything in this thread... and would handily eat it all up - - yum yum in my tum!

---

Please don't make it a voting affair - that makes it too serious with all the counting etc. keeping track of entries and names.

Winner picks theme and then the next winner.... etc.

Light Heart and Heavy Belly is the way.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Ordo, that looks spectacularly delicious.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

MichaelGA said:


> Light Heart and Heavy Belly is the way.


Indeed. These monthly challenges are certainly bringing out the best in some folks. I'm a little disappointed in this one, there were only 2 or 3 dozen dishes that looked any good /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

MichaelGA said:


> I agree with everything in this thread... and would handily eat it all up - - yum yum in my tum!
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


I completely agree, Michael - working perfectly as it is. Voting will bog it down with organizational bull... This way, we get a firework of ideas each month under the benign rule of the temporary supreme dictator


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree as well. No voting. It is running good as it is. If it aint broke, don't fix it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif

My last entry for the pork challenge:

Indonesian roasted belly pork. It is not babi pangang, but looks a bit like it.

The marinate was made from balsamic vinegar, soy, garlic and lemon grass. Using balsamic vinegar is not traditional, but works well as I had no sweet soy (a mix of chinese soy and balsamic mimics sweet soy and vinegar).

The belly pork was marinated overnight and then slow roasted in the oven (at arounds 110 oC).





  








1- unmarinated slab belly pork.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2013











  








2- other side.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2013











  








3- the marinade.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2013












  








4- after slow roasting in the oven for about 4 hou




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2013








It was part of a rijsttafel, but I have no pictures of it as everyone tucked in way before I had a chance to make pics.

I did have left overs though, so the next day I had a nice belly pork roll with lightly pickled cucumber (atjar ketimoen, also part of the rijsttafel).





  








5- sandwich with pork and atjar ketimoen.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2013








The other leftovers can be seen in the tomato challenge as I am sneakily entering them there (one of the dishes was chicken in tomato-ginger sauce) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone and especially ChrisBelgium!  I'm really looking forward to participating in the next one.  I agree, no voting is necessary.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

MichaelGA said:


> Please don't make it a voting affair - that makes it too serious with all the counting etc. keeping track of entries and names.
> Winner picks theme and then the next winner.... etc.
> 
> Light Heart and Heavy Belly is the way.


Thinking your wisdom over, Michael, you're probably very right!

@Koukou; thanks, I'm looking forward to your participation!

@Butzy; very interesting marinade, and a great result!


----------



## foodie 13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry i missed out on this thread im just new to the site. will def look forward to the next one. When does the next one start?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

It has started, see: http://www.cheftalk.com/t/76835/challenge-august-2013-tomatoes#post_437562


Foodie 13 said:


> Sorry i missed out on this thread im just new to the site. will def look forward to the next one. When does the next one start?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

8 seconds of a lump of pork just sitting there sizzling. Just took this shoulder out of the hot oven, that brown sugar glaze looked and smelled great. Too bad we don't have those aroma digitizers I've mentioned before.

Karen was in a rush, so we didn't do a real bo ssam dinner spread, just had a pile of the pork with some fried rice. It was quite tasty, certainly plan to do it again.

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Spectacular! Look at that bubbling...


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats, Chris! I always enjoy your entries.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks PP, and I sure admire your work too!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks.

Chris, I wonder with your passion and talent for food, how come you're not in the food industry. I see your title is that of a home cook. What do you do for a living? if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

PP, I had to stop working +10 years ago, due to heart problems at age...52, I'm now 63. That means I have a lot of time on my hands to dive into my passions which are cooking, photographing, gardening, biking, travelling and language. In my own country I'm just an average home cook, maybe somewhat average-plus. This country of mine is a true culinary Walhalla and has so many incredibly excellent home cooks, that's a fact!

Anyway, the food industry is a little too much intense for me. I have the utmost respect for people working for many years in such a stressful environment, I could never do that in my present condition which is even quite stable right now. So, next month I'm planning to start learning Italian properly.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh that's unfortunate, especially since it's clear you have an incredible talent and passion for food. I guess one must choose one's health before anything else. Glad to hear you're doing better now, though. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I hear Belgium is a wonderful place to visit and live. I've always wanted to visit. Perhaps someday I will..


----------

